# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Xhenneti (Parajsa) dhe Xhehennemi (Ferri).

## ramazan_it

Xhenneti, përshkrimi dhe begatia e tij

1. Emrat E Xhennetit

El Xhenneh (Kopshti), Darus Selam (Vatra e Paqes), Darul Huldi (Vatra e Përjetësimit), Darul Mukameh (Vatra e Qëndrimit), Xhennetul Me'va (Xhenneti Me'va-Strehuesi), Xhennatu Adn (Xhennetet Adn), Darul Hajevan (Vatra e Gjallërisë), Firdevsi, Xhennatu En-Neim (Xhennetet të Begatshme), El Mekam El Emin (Pozite e besuar), Mak'adus Sidki (Vend i Kënaqshëm), Kidemu Sidkin (Pozitë e Lartë).

2. Dyert e Xhennetit

Xhenneti i ka tetë dyer. Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,:" Në Xhennet janë tetë dyer; një derë quhet Rejjan, nëpër te cilën nuk hyn askush përveç agjëruesve". (Sahihul Buhari, 4/111, Muslimi, 1152)


3. Gjerësia e Dyerve të Xhennetit

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: " Në mes dy qepenave të Xhennetit është distanca sikurse në mes Mekkes dhe Hexherit, ose sikur në mes Mekkes dhe Busras ". (Buhariu, 8/ 395, Muslimi, 193)

Poashtu ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Gjerësia e derës së ummetit tim, nëpër të cilën hyjnë në Xhennet, është sa gjerësia e distancës 3 (ditëshe apo vitëshe), të cilën e përshkruan kalorësi fenomenal. Pastaj ata do të dendosen (shtyhen për në dyert e Xhehennemit) gati sa edhe shpatullat (supet, krahët) do t'iu bien". (Tirmidhiu, 2548, Bejhekiu, 237)


4. Distanca në mes Dyerve

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Nuk ka distancë në mes dy dyerve prej tyre (tetë dyerve të Xhennetit) e të mos jetë sa distanca, të cilën e përshkruan kalorësi për 70 vite kalërim". (E kanë transmetuar Abdullahu dhe Taberiu)


5. Pozitat dhe Gradat e Xhennetit

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: " Xhenneti i ka 100 shkalle (grada, pozita, kate); (distanca) në mes të çdo dy shkallëve (kateve) të tij është sikurse (distanca) në mes qiellit dhe tokës". (Buhariu, 6/11)

Poashtu ka thënë: "Banoret e Xhennetit do t'i shohin banorët e dhomës (pallatit, katit ta lartë) ashtu siç i shihni ju yjet në horizontin qiellit". (Buhariu, 11/416, Muslimi, 2830)

6. Përshkrimi i Begative dhe Banorëve tl Xhennetit

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Nëse e lutni Allahun, atëherë luteni për Firdevsin (emër xhenneti), sepse ai është vend në mes të Xhennetit; mbi të është Xhennet, përmbi të është Arshi i Rrahmanit (Allahut) dhe prej tij burojnë lumenjtë e Xhennetit". (Buhariu, 13/377, Tirmidhiu, 3506, Ahmedi, 2/ 404)


7. Toka, Dheu, Rëra dhe Ndërtesat e Xhennetit

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: " (Ndërtesat e tij janë) Tulle nga ari e tulle nga argjendi, llaçi i tij (i cili vihet ndërmjet tullave, që ta mbajnë njëra tjetrën) është misk (parfum), rëra e saj është rubin dhe margaritarë (gurë i çmuar), dheu i tij është vers (bimë e verdhë me erë të bukur, me të cilën ngjyroset) dhe shafran; kush hyn në të përjetësohet dhe nuk vdes (kurrë), begatohet dhe nuk ndihet keq (i mjeruar, varfër); rinia e tyre nuk kalon kurrë, rrobat e tyre nuk vjetërsohen kurrë". (Ahmedi, 2/ 305)

Poashtu ka thënë: "Pastaj me futën në Xhennet, kur ja në të kishte kube të margaritarit, kur ja dheu i tij ishte nga misku". (Buhariu, 6/ 374, Muslimi, 163)


8. Tendat dhe Shatorët e Banorëve te Xhennetit

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Në Xhennet është një tënde nga margaritari i gjerë; gjerësia e te cilit është 60 mile. Në çdo kënd të tij ka njerëz (familje), të cilët nuk e shohin njëri-tjetrin, ndërsa rreth tyre sillen besimtarët". (Buhariu, Muslimi dhe Ahmedi)

Poashtu ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Tenda është margaritar i madh; gjatësia e tij vertikalisht është 60 mila. Në çdo kënd të tij ka anëtarët (të familjes së) besimtarit, të cilët nuk i shohin të tjerët". (Muslimi teksti është i tij-, Buhariu)

Thotë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Vërtet në Xhennet ka dhoma, nga të gjitha llojet e xhevahirit. Forma e jashtme e tyre shihet nga brenda sikurse që brendësia e tyre shihet nga jashtë. Në to ka dhunti dhe kënaqësi (dëfrime), të cilat syri nuk i ka parë dhe as veshi nuk i ka dëgjuar". (Bejhekiu, 253, Ebu Neimi ne El Hilje, 2/ 356)


9. Pemët e Xhennetit

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Në Xhennet ka pemë, hijen e së cilës kalorësi nuk mund ta përshkojë për 100 vite". (Buhariu, 11/ 415, Muslimi, 2827)

Ebu Hurejre transmeton se Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam, ka thënë: "Nuk ka pemë në Xhennet e të mos e këtë trungun prej ari". (Tirmidhiu, 2525)

Një njeri e kishte pyetur Pejgamberin, Alejhi selam: "O i dërguari i Allahut? çka është Tuba? Tha: Pemë në Xhennet, gjatësia e së cilës është 100 vjet ecje. Rrobat e banorëve të Xhennetit dalin (prehen prej) mëngëve të saj". (Ahmedi, 3/71)

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Kur njeriu ta marrë ndonjë fryt prej Xhennetit, (menjëherë) në vend të saj kthehet tjetra (dhe e plotëson atë duke mos mbetur bosh aty asgjë)". (Taberiu, Bezzari) 

Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam, një ditë iu tha sahabeve te tij: A nuk ka ndonjë të interesuar për Xhennet?!, sepse si Xhenneti nuk ka asgjë. Pasha Zotin e Qabes! Xhenneti është nur (dritë) që rrezaton, rejhanë (borzilok-bimë) që lëkundet, pallat i ndërtuar, lum i rrjedhur, fryte (pemësh) të shumta e të pjekura, grua të bukur, rroba të shumta, në vendin e përhershëm në begati dhe bukuri (të fytyrës), në shtëpi të larta, komode dhe të bukura. Thanë: O i dërguari i Allahut! Ne jemi të interesuar (seriozisht) për to. Tha: Thuani: Nëse do Allahu! Pastaj përmendi Xhihadin dhe nxiti për të". (Ibni Maxhe, Ibni Ebi Dunja, Bezzari, Ibni Hibbani ne sahihun e tij, Bejhekiu)

10. Lumenjtë e Xhennetit dhe Shtrati i Tyre

Enes Bin Maliku transmeton se Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam, ka thënë: " pastaj mu ngrit (prezantua) Sidretul Muteha-ja, kur ja frutat e saj ishin sikur vorbë hexheri, gjethet e saj ishin sikur vesh elefanti. Tha: Kjo është Sidretu El MuntehajaKur ja katër lumenj: dy të padukshëm dhe dy të dukshëm. Thashë: ç'janë këta të dy o Xhibril? Tha: Sa iu përket këtyre dy të padukshmeve, janë dy lumenj në Xhennet, ndërsa sa iu përket këtyre dy të dukshmeve, janë Nili dhe Eufrati". (Buhariu)

Enes Bin Maliku rrëfen se Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam, ka thënë: " Derisa unë isha duke ecur në Xhennet, kur ja një lum, brigjet (anët) e të cilit ishin kube margaritarësh të gjerë. Thashë: çka është ky o Xhibril? Tha: Ky është Kevtheri, të cilin ta ka dhënë Zoti yt! Tha: Meleku i ra e (futi) dorën e vet kur ja dheu i tij ishte misk (parfum) me erë të këndshme". (Buhariu, 6/ 463)

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Në Xhennet është deti i ujit, deti i mjaltës, deti i qumështit dhe deti i verës, pastaj (pas hyrjes së banorëve të Xhennetit në Xhennet), gufojnë lumenj (tjerë)". (Tirmidhiu)

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Kevtheri është lum në Xhennet, brigjet (anët) e të cilit janë nga ari ndërsa rrjedha e tij është nëpër margaritarë dhe korund (guri i çmuar). Dheu i tij është më i mirë (këndshme) se sa misku, uji i tij është më i ëmbël se sa mjalti dhe më i bardhe se sa bora". (Tirmidhiu, 3361)


11. Shtretërit e Banorëve të Xhennetit

Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam, në koment të ajetit: "Edhe shtretër të lartë (ose gra të larta)". (Wakia, 34) ka thënë: "Distanca në mes dy shtretërve është sikur distanca në mes qiellit dhe tokës". (Ahmedi, 3/ 75, Tirmidhiu, 2540)

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: " Lartësia e tyre (shtretërve) është distanca vertikale në mes qiellit dhe tokës ndërsa largësia (distanca horizontale) në mes tyre është 500 vjet". (Tirmidhiu, 2540)


12. Rrobat e Banorëve të Xhennetit

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: " dhe sikur të shfaqej ndonjë njeri prej banorëve të Xhennetit dhe t'i dukeshin bylyzykët e tij, do ta shuante dritën e diellit ashtu siç dielli shuan dritën e yjeve". (Tirmidhiu, 2538, Ebu Neim, 266)

Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam, në përshkrimin e rrobave të banorëve të Xhennetit ka thënë: " Janë të veshur me bylyzykë ari dhe argjendi, janë të kurorëzuar (në kokë me kurora) margaritar(ësh). Kanë (mbi kokë) kurora të ngjitura nga margaritari dhe korundi (guri i çmuar), mbi kokë kanë kurore sikurse kurora e mbretërve, (janë) të rinj djalosharë, me qëpalla të lyera (me kuhl)". (Ibni Kethiri në En Nihaje, 2/ 442, Ebu Neim, 267)

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: " Nuri (drita në ditën e gjykimit) përshkon besimtarin aty ku e ka përshkuar abdesi". (Muslimi, 250)

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam: Njeriu do të shtrihet në Xhennet 70 vite para se të transferohet (në banesën e tij), pastaj i vie gruaja e tij dhe e prek në krahë. Shikon fytyrën e tij në faqen e saj, më të kthjelltë se sa pasqyra. Margaritari më i vogël i saj ndriçon çka ka mes lindjes dhe perëndimit. E përshëndet me selam. Tha: Ky ia kthen selamin dhe e pyet: Kush je ti? Thotë: Unë jam shtesa (shpërblimi shtesë). Ajo do t'i këtë 70 pale rroba, më e ulta në vlerë është sikurse lule të çeja (animoni) i Tuba-së (pemës në Xhennet ose vet Xhennetit). Ia lëshon shikimin derisa ai depërton në brendësi saqë shef edhe palcën e kërçikës së saj. Ajo do të këtë kurora, margaritari më i vogël me vlerë i të cilave, mund ta ndriçoje çka ka mes lindjes dhe përëndimit". (Ahmedi, 3/75, Harmele ne En Nihaje, 2/ 445)

13. Ushqimi i Banorëve të Xhennetit

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: " Hanë dhe pinë banorët e Xhennetit në të ndërsa nuk kryejnë nevojën e madhe fiziologjike, nuk fshijnë qurrat si dhe nuk urinojnë, porse ushqimi i tyre është zëri, i cili buron nga lukthi kur të mbushet e ushqim, (i cili është) sikurse djersët (rrjedhat) e miskut; frymëzohen për tesbih (Subhanallah) dhe hamd (Elhamdulilah) ashtu siç frymëzoheni për frymëmarrje". (Muslimi, 2835)

Ibni Omeri, në koment të ajetit: " Atyre u shërbejnë me enë e gastare nga ari, ". (Zuhruf, 71) ka thënë: Sillen rreth tyre me shtatëdhjetë edhe (sinia) të arit; çdonjëra ka një ngjyrë, të cilën shoqja nuk e ka". (Bejhekiu, 321)

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Në Xhennet, ti do ta shikosh shpendin duke fluturuar dh ke dëshirë që ta has kështuqë ai të bie para duarve i pjekur". (Bezzari, Bejhekiu, 318, Ebu Ja'la, 6/ 155)


14. Lënda, prej së cilës janë krijuar Hyritë

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Hyritë symëdha janë krijuar nga shafrani". (Ebu Neim, 384, Hatib El Bagdadi ne Tarihu Bagdad, 7/99)

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Rrezaton një dritë në Xhennet ndërsa njerëzit ngrisin kokat të shkojnë se çka është, kur ja, drita kishte rrezatuar nga goja e një hyrie symadhe, e cila kishte qeshur në fytyrën e burrit të saj". (Ebu Neim, 381)

Enesi transmeton merfuan se: "Sikur një Hyri Symadhe të pështynte në shtatë detëra do të ëmbëlsoheshin detërat nga ëmbëlsia e gojës se saj, si dhe hyritë symëdha janë krijuar nga shafrani". (Ebu Neim, 386, Ibni Ebi Dunja)

Ahmed Bin Ebu El Havariu transmeton se Xha'fer Bin Muhammedi i kishte rrëfyer se si dy të urtë ishin takuar dhe njëri kishte pyetur tjetrin: "A përmallohesh për hyritë symëdha? Jo -ia kishte kthyer. Përmallohu për to sepse drita (nuri) i fytyrave të tyre është prej Nurit të Allahut- ia ktheu pyetësi. Me të dëgjuar këtë, njeriut i ra të fikët, dhe ashtu të pavetëdijshëm e bartën në shtëpi, ku për një muaj të plotë e vizitonim (sepse nuk mund të kthjellej mirë).

Ibni Abbasi ka thënë: "Ne Xhennet është një lum, i cili quhet Bejdah; mbi të ka kube diamanti ndërsa nën të hyri të krijuara. Thonë banorët e Xhennetit: Ejani të shkojmë tek Bejdahi! Shkojnë dhe i shikojnë ato. Nëse ndonjëri prej tyre pëlqen ndonjë robëreshë (hyri) e prek në dorë dhe ajo e pason atë". (Ebu Neim, 382)

Ka thënë Ibni Mes'udi: "Në Xhennet është një hyri, të cilën e thërrasin El Lu'beh (Kukull). Të gjitha hyritë e Xhennetëve mahniten nga bukuria e saj; e rrahin në krah dhe i thonë: Lum për ty oj Lu'beh! Po ta dinin kërkuesit tu (këtë bukuri) do të tregoheshin shumë të zellshëm. Në mes dy syvë i shkruan: Kush kërkon një grua sikurse unë, le të punojë sipas kënaqësisë së Zotit tim!". (Kurubiu ne Et Tedhkir, f: 477)


15. Vlera e Grave të Dunjasë

Ummu Seleme transmeton: Thashë: O i dërguari i Allahut! Më njofto për domethënien e fjalës së Allahut: "Të dashuruara (për burrat e vet), të një moshe". (Wakia, 37)? Tha: Ato janë gratë, të cilat kanë vdekur në dynja plaka me sekrecion në sy dhe të thinjura. Allahu i ka krijuar pas moshës së shtyrë dhe i ka bërë virgjëresha, Uruben (të dashura): të dashura, të sjellshme, Etraben (të një moshe): të lindura (krijuara) në të njëjtën kohë. Thashë: O i dërguari i Allahut! A janë më të mira gratë e dunjasë apo hyritë symëdha? Tha: Gratë e dunjasë janë më të mira se sa hyritë symëdha. Kjo i ngjan shembullit të vlerës së asaj që duket ndaj asaj që nuk duket. Thashë: O i dërguari i Allahut! Me çka e kanë fituar këtë epitet? Tha: Me namazin, agjërimin dhe adhurimin e tyre për Allahun, subhanehu ve teala. Fytyrat e tyre ua ka veshur Allahu me dritë (nur), trupin e tyre me mëndafsh; me ngjyrë të bardhë, rrobat ngjyrë të gjelbër ndërsa stolitë ngjyrë të verdhë, temjani (mjeti, me të cilin pafrymosen) është nga margaritarët, krehrit e tyre janë nga ari, thonë: Ne jemi të përjetshme dhe nuk vdesim, ne jemi të begatshme dhe nuk varfërohemi kurrë, ne jemi vendase dhe nuk bëhemi nomade kurrë, ne jemi të kënaqura dhe nuk hidhërohemi kurrë, lum për atë që jemi për të e ai që është për ne!". (Taberaniu) 


16. Shtatëzania dhe Lindja në Xhennet

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Kur besimtari ta dëshirojë femiun në Xhennet, do të jetë në orën apo çastin, në të cilin dëshiron, por nuk dëshiron". (Hafidh Ed Dija El Makdesijj ka thënë se hadithi është sipas kushtit te Muslimit. Shiko: En Nihaje, 2/ 467)

Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Banorit të Xhennetit do t'i lind fëmiu si të dëshirojë kështuqë shtatëzania, gjidhënia dhe rinia e tij do të jenë përnjëherë". (Ebu Neim, 2/ 124)
Ka thënë Pejgamberi, Alejhi selam,: "Vendi sa një kamxhik ne Xhennet është më me vlerë se sa tërë dynjaja dhe çka ka në te". (Buahriu, 6/ 397)

----------


## ramazan_it

Këto tekste janë shkëputur nga libri ''Hadi el-Erwah ila Bilad el-Efrah'', të autorit Ibën Kajim el-Xhewzije

Kërkimi i xhennetit nga banorët e tij dhe...(10)

Allahu i Lartësuar thotë:''Zoti ynë! Vërtet ne kemi dëgjuar thirrjen e një ftuesi (të Muhammedit) që thërret në besim:'Besoni Zotin tuaj', dhe ne kemi besuar. Zoti ynë! Na i fal neve mëkatet tona, na i mbulo veprat tona të këqija dhe na bëj që të vdesim me të mirët, me të përkushtuarit në besim. Zoti ynë! Na jep Ti atë që nëpërmjet të dërguarve Tu na premtove dhe Ditën e Kiametit mos na pikëllo. Vërtet, Ti kurrë nuk thyen premtimin Tënd''. (Ali Imran, 193-194)
Domethënë na jep atë – xhennetin, që Ti na e premtove me anë të gjuhës së të dërguarve Tu. Një palë tjetër thanë: Na jep atë që Ti na e premtove për besimin në të dërguarit Tu. Mendimi i parë është më i drejtë, sepse siç u përmend më parë në fjalët e tyre, 'Zoti ynë! Vërtet ne kemi dëgjuar thirrjen e një ftuesi (të Muhammedit) që thërret në besim: Besoni Zotin tuaj, dhe ne kemi besuar', kjo tregon qartë për besimin e tyre në të dërguarit dhe Dërguesin, sepse më pas, ata ndërmjetësuan tek Ai me besimin e tyre që t'u jap atë që u premtoi nëpërmjet të dërguarve të Tij. Kjo njëkohësisht nënkupton besimin e tyre në të dërguarit, pasi ata ishin përcjellës të premtimit të cilin e besuan dhe kërkuan që t'ua japë.
Mendo se si ky ajet ngërthen në vete besimin në Allahun, bindjen ndaj urdhrave e ndalimeve të Tij, besimin në të dërguarit, besimin në premtimin dhe kërcënimin e Tij, besimin në emrat, cilësitë dhe veprat e Tij; besimin se premtimi i Tij është i vërtetë, frikën nga kërcënimi i Tij dhe bindjen ndaj urdhrave të Tij. Me të gjitha këto, ata u bënë besimtarë në Zotin dhe u bë i drejtë ndërmjetësimi i tyre me këtë lutje, për t'ua plotësuar premtimin dhe për t'i shpëtuar nga dënimi.
Disave u solli problem lutja e tyre që t'ua çojë në vend premtimin, duke e ditur se Ai e bën këtë pa kurrfarë dyshimi. U është përgjigjur se ky është adhurim që nuk i kuptohet domethënia, i ngjashëm fjalët e Tij:''Zoti im! Gjyko Ti me të vërtetën'' (Enbija, 112), ose si fjalët e melaikeve:''Fali ata që pendohen e ndjekin Udhën Tënde'' (Gafir, 7). Ata nuk e kuptuan se premtimi është i varur nga disa kushte: dëshira e Allahut, lutja e tyre që t'ua çojë në vend premtimin, ashtu siç është i varur edhe nga besimi (imani) i vërtetë dhe që këtë të fundit mos ta njollosin me diçka që e prish atë. Kur ata e lusin Atë që t'ua çojë në vend premtimin e dhënë, kjo nënkupton suksesin, përforcimin dhe ndihmën që u është dhënë në realizimin e shkaqeve me anë të të cilave Ai e çon në vend premtimin. Dhe për këtë, kjo lutje konsiderohet nga lutjet më të rëndësishme e më të dobishme për të cilën ata janë më të nevojshëm sesa për shumë lutje të tjera.

Ndërsa fjala e Allahut:''Zoti im! Gjyko Ti me të vërtetën'' (Enbija, 112), është lutje e bërë Zotit që t'u ndihmojë kundër armikut të tyre dhe t'ua shënojë fitoren dhe mundjen. Njësoj komentohet edhe lutja e melaikeve për faljen e të penduarve. Ajo është nga shkaqet që e bën të domosdoshme atë. Allahu i Lartësuar ka kurdisur shkaqet, në bazë të së cilave vepron atë që do me të zgjedhurit dhe armiqtë e Tij. Dhe ka bërë që ato shkaqe të jenë realizuese të vullnetit të Tij dhe në bazë të tyre të ndodhë ajo që Ai do. Pra nga Ai është shkaku dhe e shkaktuara. Në qoftë se nuk të mbushet mendja për këtë, atëherë shiko në shkaqet e krijuara të cilat e bëjnë të domosdoshme dashurinë a hidhërimin e Tij. Allahu dëshiron, pëlqen dhe hidhërohet e zemërohet në bazë të shkaqeve të cilat i ka krijuar dhe i ka dëshiruar. Të gjitha janë nga Ai, të filluara nga dëshira dhe vullneti i Tij dhe po ashtu mbarojnë në urtësinë e Tij.
Ky është një kapitull madhështor nga kapitujt e Tewhidit, të cilit nuk i referohen vetëm se të diturit për madhërinë e Allahut. I njëjtë me këtë ajet është edhe ajeti tjetër, ku Ai kërkon për ta atë që e ka premtuar:''Thuaj:'A është ai (ndëshkim) më i mirë apo xhenneti i përjetshëm si shpërblim dhe vendbanim i të devotshëmve. Për ta atje do të ketë çfarë të dëshirojnë dhe do të banojnë në të përherë. Ky ishte premtim i kërkuar nga Allahu'' (Furkan, 15-16). Pra, Ai e kërkon atë për robërit e Tij besimtarë, e kërkojnë melaiket për ta, xhenneti kërkon nga Allahu banorët e vet, banorët e tij e kërkojnë atë nga Allahu dhe pejgamberët e kërkojnë atë për pasuesit e tyre. Ditën e Kiametit Allahu vendos këto para Tij dhe u mundëson të ndërmjetësojnë për futjen e besimtarëve në xhennet. Kjo tregon përsosurinë e mbretërisë së Tij dhe e bën të dukshme mëshirën, bamirësinë, fisnikërinë dhe plotësimin e lutjeve ndaj robërve të Tij. Këto janë domosdoshmëri e emrave dhe cilësive të Tij, si dhe rezultat i tërë asaj që nënkuptojnë dhe janë gjurmë e tyre. Prandaj kurrsesi nuk duhet mohuar gjurmët dhe vendimet e tyre. Ai është fisnik dhe Atij i përket e tërë fisnikëria. Ai dëshiron që me anë të lutjeve dhe kërkesave t'i drejtohemi Atij. Ai i ka krijuar ata që e lusin, i ka inspiruar ta lusin dhe gjithashtu e ka krijuar atë që kërkohet prej Tij. Pra, Ai është krijues i lutësit, i lutjes dhe i asaj për të cilën lutemi. E gjithë kjo për të treguar dashurinë që ka për lutjen e Tij dhe për t'i inkurajuar ata që ta bëjnë këtë. Ai hidhërohet nëse nuk kërkohet nga Ai:

Allahu hidhërohet nëse s'kërkohet nga Ai
Ndërsa bijtë e Ademit - po kërkove nga ta, hidhërohen

Krijesa më e dashur e Tij është ajo që më së tepërmi dhe më së miri e lut Atë. Ai i do ata që këmbëngulin në plotësimin e lutjes dhe sa më tepër që robi tregohet këmbëngulës në lutje, Ai aq më tepër e do, e afron dhe i jep. Në hadith thuhet:"Kush nuk kërkon nga Allahu, Ai hidhërohet ndaj tij1". La ilahe il-Allah, sa krim të madh kanë kryer ato rregulla2 të prishura ndaj Imanit (besimit). Janë bërë pengesë në mes zemrave dhe njohjes së Zotit, emrave dhe cilësive të plota e madhështore të Tij. Gjithë lavdërimet e falënderimet i takojnë Allahut, i Cili na udhëzojë në këtë (besim të drejtë), pasi ne nuk do të drejtoheshim sikur të mos na udhëzonte Ai.

Transmeton Enesi se Pejgamberi ka thënë:'Nuk ndodh që ndonjë musliman ta kërkojë xhennetin tri herë, vetëm se xhenneti thotë:'O Allah, fute në të'. Dhe kush kërkon mbrojtje nga Allahu që ta ruaj nga Zjarri, Zjarri do të thotë:'O Allah, mbroje nga Zjarri3'".
------------------------------------------------------------
1. Transmeton Tirmidhiu (3373), ibën Maxheh (3727), e të tjerë. Shejh Albani thotë se hadithi është i vërtetë ('Sahihah', 2653).
2. Rregulla të vëna nga bidatçinjtë për mohimin e emrave dhe cilësive të Allahut.
3. Termidhiu (2572), Nesaiu (8/279), ibën Maxheh (4340). Shejh Albani e ka vlerësuar si të vërtetë në librin e tij 'Sahih et-Tirmidhi', me numër 2572.

----------


## ramazan_it

Xheneti dhe kënaqësitë e banorëve të tij 
________________________________________
Autorë:
Musaid bin Sad el-Huxhejli
Ahmed bin Rashid e-Rruhejli

Xheneti është një vendbanim, të cilin Allahu e ka përgatitur për ata të cilët i binden Atij. Në të, për robërit e Tij, Ai ka përgatitur mirësi, atë që syri nuk e ka parë, kurrë; atë për të cilën veshi nuk ka dëgjuar dhe që nuk i ka shkuar ndërmend, kurrë. Allahu i lartësuar thotë:
''Askush nuk e di se çfarë është ruajtur për ta nga kënaqësitë e syrit, si shpërblim për çfarë ata punuan'' (Sexhde, 17).

Ndërtesat janë të ndërtuara prej tjegullave të floririt dhe argjendit. Llaçi i tij lëshon një erë shumë të fortë parfumi. Guralecët janë merxhan dhe rubin. Dheu i tij ka ngjyrë shafrani. Vërtet, në të është një pemë, nën hijen e të cilës kalëruesi ecën njëqind vite dhe nuk e kalon. Në xhenet ka njëqind shkallë (gradë). Distanca, në mes dy shkallëve, është sa largësia e qiellit nga toka. Shkalla më e lartë është Firdewsi. Prej tij vërshojnë lumenjtë e xhenetit. Lumenj të kthjellët, lumenj nga qumështi, shija e të cilëve nuk ka ndryshuar; lumenj nga vera, që është e këndshme për ata që e pinë, dhe lumenj nga mjalti i kulluar. Banorët e xhenetit do të shndrisin si hëna e plotë, në natën e bedrit. Ushqim i tyre janë frutat, të cilat mund t'i zgjedhin, dhe mishi i zogjve, të cilin ua ka ënda. Pije e tyre është vera e përzier me kamfur1 dhe xhenxhefil2. Atje, ata as nuk do të pështyjnë, as nuk do të fryjnë hundë, as nuk do të kryejnë nevojën dhe as nuk do të urinojnë. Nevoja e ndonjërit prej tyre është gogësima dhe djersët që lëshojnë erë misku. Enët i kanë nga ari dhe argjendi, të cilat shkëlqejnë si qelqi. Rrobat e tyre do të jenë nga mëndafshi. Do të stolisen me byzylykë ari dhe merxhani. Do të kenë shtretër të vijëzuar, me mëndafsh e brokadë. Çdonjëri prej tyre do t'i ketë dy gra nga hyritë, të cilave, nga bukuria (e rrallë), u duket palca e kockës (në këmbë), tejpërtej mishit. Sikur ndonjëra prej tyre t'u shfaqej banorëve të tokës, do ta shndriste këtë botë, do ta mbushte me erë hapësirën në mes qiellit dhe tokës, dhe do ta fikte dritën e diellit. Vendi sa zë një kamxhik, në xhenet, është më i mirë se kjo botë me gjithçka ka në të. Kënaqësia më e madhe e banorëve të xhenetit është kur Allahu t'u lejojë nga kënaqësitë e Tij, të përgatitura për ta. Kulmi i kënaqësisë është një ditë që, si shtesë, do të kenë vizitën e të Madhërishmit, të Lavdëruarit. Ndërsa fundi i të gjitha begative është shikimi në Fytyrën e Tij fisnike. Kur ata e shijojnë këtë, harrojnë të mirat në të cilat ishin. Ky është caku, për të cilin përpiqen ata që duan të jenë të përpjekur (të nxitojnë, me padurim, në bindje dhe përkushtim ndaj Allahut), dhe për këtë le të punojnë punëtorët.
--------------------------------------------------------------
1. Lëndë kimike, e bardhë, e kristaltë, me erë të fortë, që nxirret kryesisht nga një lloj druri, me fletë si dafina, dhe që përdoret, sidomos, në mjekësi, si nxitës i sistemit nervor.(f.gj.sh. faq.542)
2. Bimë barishtore shumëvjeçare e vendeve të nxehta, me gjethe si heshta e me lule të verdha, rizomat e së cilës kanë një lloj vaji dhe përdoren të thara, për t'u dhënë erë të mirë pijeve, gatesave etj.(f.gj.sh. faq:1484)

----------


## ramazan_it

*Në lidhje me kategoritë e banorëve të Xhenetit, të cilëve u është garantuar* 


Allahu i lartësuar thotë:

*''Dhe nxitoni në rrugën (që të çon drejt) faljes nga Zoti juaj dhe drejt Xhenetit, të gjerë sa hapësira e qiejve dhe e tokës, i përgatitur për të devotshmit. Ata që shpenzojnë në kohë begatie e fatkeqësie, ata të cilët e përmbajnë zemërimin dhe ata të cilët e falin njëri-tjetrin; vërtet, Allahu i do shumë muhsinunët (bamirësit në rrugën e Allahut). Dhe ata të cilët kur kanë bërë fahishah (shkelje të kurorës, apo marrëdhënie imorale të tjera, të paligjshme, zina) apo që e kanë njollosur veten me gjynah, e kujtojnë Allahun dhe kërkojnë falje për gjynahet e tyre – dhe kush mund të falë gjynahet, përveç Allahut? - dhe nuk vazhdojnë në gabimin që kanë bërë, kur e dinë atë. Për të tillët, shpërblimi është falje nga Zoti i tyre dhe kopshte me lumenj, që rrjedhin poshtë tyre, për të banuar ndër to përgjithmonë. Sa i shkëlqyer është ky shpërblim për punuesit!''* (Ali Imran, 133-136)

Allahu i lartësuar, njoftoi në këtë ajet se Ai e ka përgatitur Xhenetin vetëm për të devotshmit, dhe më pas ka përshkruar cilësitë e të devotshmëve. Ka përmendur bamirësinë që ata tregojnë, ndërsa ndodhen në vështirësi a lehtësim, në fatkeqësi a begati, duke e ditur se prej njerëzve ka të atillë që shpenzojnë vetëm kur janë të lirë dhe të begatë dhe nuk shpenzojnë kur ndodhen përball vështirësive a fatkeqësive. Pastaj ka përmendur ata të cilët pengojnë dëmet nga njerëzit, duke e përmbajtur zemërimin dhe duke e zëvendësuar hakmarrjen me falje. Në vazhdim, ka potencuar raportet që ata mbajnë me Zotin, kur bëjnë mëkat. Ata, kur bëjnë ndonjë mëkat, e kujtojnë Allahun, pendohen, kërkojnë falje dhe nuk vazhdojnë me të. Këto janë raportet e tyre ma Allahun, ndërsa ato qenë raportet me krijesat.

Allahu i lartësuar thotë:

*''Me ata të cilët të parët përqafuan Islamin nga muhaxhirët (besimtarët që u shpërngulën nga Meka në Medinë) dhe ensarët (besimtarët e Medinës që i strehuan dhe i ndihmuan ata) si dhe ata që i ndoqën besnikërisht (në Besim), me këta Allahu është mjaft i kënaqur dhe ata janë më se të kënaqur me Të. Ai ka përgatitur për ta Kopshte të Begata, nën të cilët rrjedhin lumenj, për të banuar atje përherë. Ky është ngadhënjimi madhështor''* (Teube, 100). 

Këtu tregoi se Ai e ka përgatitur atë për muhaxhirët dhe ensarët, dhe për ata që i ndoqën ata besnikërisht, ndërsa ata që devijuan nga rruga e tyre, ai (Xhenneti) nuk mund të jetë synim i lakmive të tyre.

Allahu i lartësuar thotë:

*''Besimtarë janë vetëm ata të cilët, kur përmendet Allahu, ndjejnë frikë në zemrat e tyre; kur u lexohen Vargjet e Tij (Kurani), ato ua shtojnë edhe më Besimin. Ata i mbështeten vetëm Zotit të tyre. Ata të cilët kryejnë me përpikëri faljet e rregullta të përcaktuara dhe që shpenzojnë nga ato gjëra, me të cilat Ne i kemi furnizuar''* (Enfal, 2-3). 

I ka cilësuar si të atillë që i çojnë në vend obligimet ndaj Allahut, ato që nuk duken (të zemrës) dhe ato që kryhen haptas, dhe detyrimet ndaj robërve të Tij.

Në Sahihun e Imam Muslimit, transmetohet nga Omer bin Hatabi, i cili thotë:

''Ditën e Hajberit, një grup nga sahabet e Pejgamberit u aviten dhe thanë:
’'Filani ra shehid! Filani ra shehid! Filani ra shehid!'', derisa e përmendën një njeri, për të cilin thanë:
''Filani ra shehid!''. Atëherë, Pejgamberi tha:
"Kurrsesi! Unë e pashë në zjarr, për shkak të një pallte, të cilën e përvetësoi para se të ndahej preja e luftës’'' Pastaj, Pejgamberi tha:
''O (Omer) ibën Hatab, shko dhe lajmëroji njerëzit se, vërtet, në xhenet hyjnë vetëm ata që janë besimtarë''. Omeri thotë:
''Dola dhe i lajmërove se në xhenet nuk hynë askush, veç besimtarëve''.

Në Sahihun e Imam Muslimit, transmetohet nga Ijad bin Himar el-Muxhashii, se Pejgamberi, një ditë prej ditësh, ndërsa po mbante rytbe, tha:

''Nga kjo ditë, Zoti im më urdhëroi t'jua mësoj atë që nuk e dini dhe që Ai ma mësoi mua. Çdo pasuri që ti ia falë një robi, ajo është e lejuar për të. Vërtet, Unë i krijova të gjitha krijesat në një natyrë të pastër (Islame), dhe shejtanët ishin ata që u erdhën dhe i devijuan nga feja e tyre (e vërtetë), duke ua ndaluar atë që Unë ua lejova dhe duke i urdhëruar të më shoqërojnë të tjerë në adhurim, të cilët nuk kanë kurrfarë legjitimiteti nga Unë. Vërtet, Allahu ka shikuar banorët e tokës, arabët dhe joarabët, dhe i ka urryer, veç një pjese që kishin mbetur, nga pasuesit e librave të shenjtë. Ai tha: Vërtet, të dërgova për të të sprovuar, dhe për t’i sprovuar të tjerët me ty, dhe ta zbrita Librin, të cilin nuk e shlyen uji (sepse ruhet edhe në gjokset e besimtarëve), që e lexon kur je në gjumë dhe kur je zgjuar. Vërtet, Zoti im më urdhëroi ta ndez fisin Kurejsh, kurse unë i thashë:’Zoti im, nëse veproj kështu, do më braktisin ashtu siç braktiset buka e copëtuar’. Atëherë, Ai më tha:’'Nxirri ata, ashtu siç të nxorën ty dhe luftoji, se do të të ndihmoj. Nëse ti shpenzon, Ne do të shpenzojmë në ty; nëse dërgon një ushtri, Ne dërgojmë pesë si ajo (nga melaiket). Lufto, me ata që t'u bindën, kundër atyre që të kundërshtuan. Dhe (mëso) se banorët e xhenetit janë tre: Sovrani i drejtë; ai që shpenzon dhe që Allahu i dha sukses; njeriu mëshirues, me zemër të butë për çdo të afërm dhe musliman, shumë i dëlirë dhe me farefis. Ndërsa banorët e xhehenemit janë pesë: njeriu mendjelehtë, që e ndalon (të varfërve) atë pasuri që nuk i duhet, të cilët në mesin e jush janë pasues dhe nuk kërkojnë (nuk përpiqen për) familje as pasuri; tradhtari, që porsa i zbulohet ndonjë lakmi, qoftë dhe e imët, ai tradhton. Pastaj përmendi koprracinë, rrenën, kurvërinë (ai që ka moral të keq). Dhe, vërtet, Allahu më ka shpallur: Të jeni aq modest sa të mos mburret njëri ndaj tjetrit dhe të mos tregohet i padrejtë njëri ndaj tjetrit".

Në dy librat më të saktë (të hadithit) është transmetuar nga Harithete bin Vehb, i cili e ka dëgjuar Pejgamberin të thoshte:

''A t'ju tregoj për banorët e xhenetit? (Ndër ta është) Çdo i dobët (nga modestia), që njerëzit e marrin si të pafuqishëm, të cilit, po të betohet në Allahun (për diçka), Allahu ia miraton (e realizon) betimin e tij. Dhe, a t'ju tregoj për banorët e zjarrit? (Ndër ta është) Ai i cili, kur armiqëson (grindet), kalon çdo kufi, që ka pak durim dhe është mendjemadh”.

Ndërsa imam Ahmedi transmeton nga Abdullah Amer bin Asi, se Pejgamberi ka thënë:

''Vërtet, banor i Zjarrit është çdo njeri i ashpër (i vrazhdë), me pak durim, kryelartë, që grumbullon (pasuri) dhe ua mohon të tjerëve, ndërsa banorët e Xhenetit janë të dobëtit e mundur".

Transmeton ibën Abasi, se Pejgamberi ka thënë:

''A t'ju tregoj për burrat tuaj, të cilët janë banorë të Xhenetit: Pejgamberi është në Xhenet, i sinqerti është në Xhenet, shehidi është në Xhenet, një njeri që e viziton vëllain e tij, në skaj të qytetit, vetëm për hir të Allahut, do të jetë në Xhenet, dhe gratë tuaja, të dashura, që do të jenë në xhenet, janë po ato që kur ai ose ajo hidhërohen, vjen dhe e vë dorën e saj mbi dorën e burrit dhe pastaj i thotë se nuk shti gjumë (në sy), derisa ti të mos jesh i kënaqur me mua".

Në dy përmbledhjet më të sakta (të hadithit) është transmetuar nga Enes bin Malik, i cili thotë: 

''(Pejgamberi) kaloi pran një xhenaze, të cilën e kujtuan me të mira. Atëherë, Pejgamberi tha:''Wexhebet! Wexhebet! Wexhebet! (i takon, domosdo, të hyjë në xhenet)". Pastaj kaloi pran një xhenaze, e cila u kujtua me të këqija, dhe Pejgamberi tha:''Wexhebet! Wexhebet! Wexhebet!" Omeri, kur dëgjoi fjalët e Pejgamberit, tha:''O i Dërguar, unë për ty flijoj babanë dhe nënën time, më trego pse, kur kaluam pran një xhenaze, të cilën e kujtuan me të mira, thatë 'Wexhebet, wexhebet, wexhebet', ndërsa, kur kaluam pran një tjetrës, të cilën e kujtuan me të këqija, thatë:'Wexhebet, wexhebet, wexhebet?' Atëherë, Pejgamberi tha:'Atë që ju e kujtoni me punë të mira, Xheneti për të bëhet i domosdoshëm; atë që ju e kujtoni me punë të këqija, Zjarri për të bëhet i domosdoshëm. Ju jeni dëshmuesit e Allahut në tokë'".

Përgjithësisht, banorët e Xhenetit janë katër kategori, të cilat Allahu i ka përmendur në fjalët e Tij:

*''Dhe kush i bindet Allahut dhe të Dërguarit, ata do të jenë në shoqërinë e atyre, mbi të cilët Allahu ka derdhur Mëshirën e Tij, (në shoqërinë) e Pejgamberëve, e siddikëve (e të besuarve), e Martirëve, e të Drejtëve. Dhe sa të shkëlqyer janë këta shoqërues!"* (Nisa, 69).

E lus Allahun, që, me mirësinë dhe bujarin e Tij, të na bëjë prej tyre.


Amin.

----------


## ramazan_it

*Hyrja e të varfërve në xhennet para të pasurve* 


Këto tekste janë shkëputur nga libri ''Hadi el-Erwah ila Bilad el-Efrah'', të autorit Ibën Kajim el-Xhewzije

Hyrja e të varfërve në xhennet para të pasurve (15)

Transmeton imam Ahmedi nga ebu Hurejra se Pejgamberi ka thënë: 

*''Të varfrit e muslimanëve do të hyjnë në xhennet para të pasurve për gjysmë dite e cila është pesëqind vjet''.*1

Ndërsa në "Sahihun" e imam Muslimit2 transmetohet nga Abdullah bin Umer i cili thotë se e ka dëgjuar Pejgamberin të thotë: 

*''Të varfrit e Emigrantëve do t'i kalojnë të pasurit ditën e kijametit për dyzet vjeshta''.* 

Në "Sahih" është transmetuar se ata do t'u paraprijnë për dyzet vjeshta. Ky transmetim duhet të jetë i saktë, ose që të dy. Përparësia ndryshon sipas gjendjes së të varfërve dhe të pasurve. Disa i kalojnë për dyzet, disa të tjerë për pesëqind, ashtu sikurse vonohet qëndrimi i mëkatarëve monoteistë në zjarr në varësi të gjendjes së tyre.

Mirëpo, një çështje që duhet të kihet parasysh këtu është se ata që kanë hyrë para tyre, nuk është e domosdoshme të jenë në banesa më të larta. Mundet që dikush të jetë në banesë më të lartë se tjetri edhe pse ai mund t'ia ketë kaluar në hyrje. Argument për këtë është fakti se prej ymetit do të hyjnë në xhenet shtatëdhjetë mijë pa dhënë llogari dhe është e mundur që disa prej atyre që japin llogari të jenë më të mirë se shumica e tyre. Nëse i pasuri jep llogari për pasurinë e vet dhe rezulton se e ka falënderuar Allahun për të dhe i është afruar Atij me lloje të ndryshme të bamirësisë, me sadaka, do të jetë në shkallë më të larta se i varfri i cili ka hyrë para tij dhe nuk i ka patur të gjitha këto vepra, posaçërisht kur i pasuri e shoqëron në veprat e tij dhe shton mbi to. Allahu nuk ua humb shpërblimin punëmbarëve.

Dallimi është dy llojesh: 

Dallimi me hyrje dhe dallimi me ngritje. Këto (dy lloje) mund të bashkohen dhe mund të ndahen. Është e mundur që dikujt t'i jepet përparësia (në hyrje) dhe ngritja, kurse tjetrit t'i mohohen. Dikujt mund t'i jepet përparësia dhe jo lartësia, kurse tjetrit lartësia dhe jo përparësia. Këto u ndahen në bazë të gjërave me të cilat arrihen ato dyja, ose njërën prej tyre, ose asnjërën.

----------


## ramazan_it

*Cilësitë e atyre që do të hyjnë të parët në xhenet* 


Këto tekste janë shkëputur nga libri ''Hadi el-Erwah ila Bilad el-Efrah'', të autorit Ibën Kajim el-Xhewzije

Cilësitë e atyre që do të hyjnë të parët në xhenet (14)

Në dy përmbledhjet më të sakta të hadithit është transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejra se Pejgamberi ka thënë:

*''Grupi i parë që do të hyjë në xhenet do të duken si hëna e plotë natën e Bedrit. Atje as nuk do të pështyjnë, as nuk do të kryejnë nevojën dhe as nuk do të fryjnë hundët. Enët dhe krehrat do t'i kenë prej floriri dhe argjendi. Në mangall do të digjet uluweh (dru me erë të mirë). Djersët e tyre do të japin erë misku. Çdonjëri do t'i ketë dy gra, të cilave nga bukuria (e rrallë) u duket palca e kockës (në këmbë) nëpërmjet mishit. Ata nuk do të kenë mosmarrëveshje dhe as urrejtje në mes vete. Zemrat e tyre do të jenë si një zemër dhe e lavdërojnë Allahun në mëngjes dhe mbrëmje.''*

Gjithashtu në dy Sahihet transmetohet nga Pejgamberi të ketë thënë:

*"Grupi i parë që do të hyjë në xhennet do të shndrisin si hëna e plotë natën e Bedrit. Dhe ata që do t'i pasojnë do të shkëlqejnë më shumë se një yll që vezullon në qiell. Atje nuk urinojnë, nuk kryejnë nevojën, nuk pastrohen dhe nuk fryjnë hundët. Krehrat do t'i kenë prej floriri. Djersët e tyre do të lëshojnë erë misku. Në mangall do të digjet uluweh (dru me erë të mirë). Gratë e tyre do të janë hyritë. Morali i tyre do të jetë si morali i një njeriu dhe do të kenë formën e babait të tyre, Ademit, gjashtëdhjetë parakrahë i lartë kah qielli.''*

Imam Ahmedi transmeton në Musnedin e vet si edhe Taberaniu në Mu'xhem nga Abdulla bin Omeri i cili e ka dëgjuar Pejgamberin të thotë:

*"A e dini se cilët janë ata që do të hyjnë të parët në xhenet?'' I thanë:'Allahu dhe pejgamberi e dinë më së miri'. Ai u tha:''Të parët do të hyjnë të varfrit e muhaxhirëve, nëpërmjet të cilëve mënjanohen të këqijat. Ndonjëri prej tyre vdes duke mos mundur t'i kryej nevojat që mban në gjoksin e vet. Melaiket thonë:'Zoti ynë, ne jemi melaiket Tua dhe ruajtësit (shërbyesit Tu) Tu, banues në qiellin Tënd. Mos i shti ata para neve në xhenet. Atëherë Ai u thotë:'Ata janë robërit e Mi të cilët nuk më shoqërojnë asgjë në adhurim. Nëpërmjet tyre mënjanohen të këqijat. Ndonjëri prej tyre vdes duke mos mundur t'i kryej nevojat që mban në gjoksin e vet'. Atëherë atyre u hyjnë melaiket nga çdo derë duke u thënë:'Selamun alejkum (paqja pushoftë mbi ju) për durimin që bëtë. Sa e mirë është shtëpia e fundit!'*"

Kur Allahu i lartësuar përmendi llojet e bijve të Ademit, të lumturit dhe të mjerët, të lumturit Ai i ndau në dy: 

sabikin (të përparmit) dhe as-hab el-jemin (të së djathtës). 

Allahu i lartësuar thotë:

*''Dhe ata më të parët, më të parët''* (Vakia, 10). 

Dijetarët kanë tre mendime sa i përket domethënies së këtij ajeti:


*1. Se ky është një lloj përforcimi, që si kallëzues për të janë fjalët e Allahut:''Këta janë ata më të afërtit (tek Allahu)''* (Vakia, 11).

2. Fjala e parë, ''es-sabikun (të parët)'', është kryefjalë, kurse e dyta kallëzues i të parës.


3. Që e para të ketë kuptim të ndryshëm nga e dyta, dhe kuptimi do të ishte kështu: Ata të cilët janë të parët në punë të mira në këtë botë, janë të parët ditën e kijametit në xhenet; ata që janë të parët në iman, po ata janë të parët në xhenete. Dhe ky është mendimi më i qartë.

Nëse thuhet:

Si mund t'i përgjigjeni hadithit, të cilin e transmeton imam Ahmedi dhe Tirmidhiu, dhe ky i fundit thotë se është sahih (i saktë), nga Burejde bin Husajb i cili thotë:

*"Kur pejgamberi u zgjua, e ftoi Bilalin dhe i tha:'Me çka ma kalove për në xhenet, sepse sa herë që kam hyrë në xhenet kam dëgjuar para meje hashhashatek (zhurmën e lëvizjeve tua). Mbrëmë hyra në të dhe dëgjova hashhashatek (zhurmën e lëvizjeve tua), dhe vazhdova deri sa erdhe tek një pallat katërkëndësh i ndërtuar nga floriri. Pyeta:'I kujt do të jetë ky pallat?' Më thanë:'I një arabi'. 'Unë jam arab. I kujt është ky pallat?' – i pyeta. Më thanë:'I një njeriu nga fisi Kurejsh'. Unë jam nga fisi Kurejsh, kështu që i kujt është ky pallat?' – u thashë. Më thanë:'Është i një njeriut nga umeti i Muhamedit'. U thashë:'Unë jam Muhamedi. I kujt është ky pallat?'. Më thanë:'Është i Omer bin Hatabit'. Atëherë Bilali i tha:'O i dërguar i Allahut, sa herë qe e kam kënduar ezanin i kam falur dy rekate dhe pas çdo prishje abdesi kam marrë abdest dhe e kam parë si obligim t'i fali dy rekate'. Pejgamberi i tha:'Me këtë pra!'"*


Thuhet:

E pranojmë dhe e besojmë; mirëpo kjo nuk tregon se dikush do të hyjë në xhenet para pejgamberit. Ndërsa hyrja e Bilalit para pejgamberit ndodh sepse Bilali ftonte me ezan për tek Allahu, dhe ezani këndohej para pejgamberit, kështu që hyrja e tij para pejgamberit është sikurse e rojës a e shërbëtorit.

----------


## ramazan_it

Sqarim mbi praninë e Xhenetit-nga ibn Kajim el Xhewzije 
________________________________________
Aktualisht Xhenneti egziston. Një fakt të tillë e kanë besuar sahabët, tabiinët, tabi-tabiinët, ndjekësit e sunetit dhe të hadithit kudo që gjenden, juristët islam, sufitë dhe fetarët e përkushtuar, duke u mbështetur për vër vërtetimin e kësaj ne tekstin kur'anor, sunet dhe në faktet fetare, siç janë lajmet e përcjellura prej mbarë të dërguarve të All-llahut, nga i pari tek i fundit. Të gjithë ata u bënë thirrje popujve të tyre për ta besuar këtë fakt, duke u treguar atyre për këtë egzistencë. Kjo ndodhi derisa doli një grup kaderish dhe mu'tezilësh, të cilët mohuan praninë aktuale të Xhennetit, duke thënë se All-llahu do ta krijojë atë për her të parë atë ditën e gjykimit. Ajo çfarë i ka çuarnë këtë përfundim është themeli i tyre i, mbrapshtë mbi të cilin kanë ngritur parimet e tyre për veprimet e All-llahut Xheleshanuhu sipas të cilave ata përcaktojnë se çfarë duhet të bëjë Ai e çfarë jo, duke e krahasuar me krijesat e Tij për sa u përket veprave dhe duke pranuar se ato i përngjajnë Atij në këtë aspekt......

Argumentet se Xhenneti është i krijuar:

Në dy sahihët ( Buhari dhe Muslim ) shënohet hadithi i Enesit për historinë e Israsë, në fund të cilës pejamberi alejhiselam thotë: " Xhibrili u nis bashk me mua. Kështu ai mbërriti te Sidretul Munteha, e mbuluar me ngjyra që nuk i njihja se çfarë ishin. Më pas hyra në Xhennet. Atje pashë i çuditur kodrina perle, kurse dheu i tij ishte prej misku. “

Janë diku 25 hadithe të cilat vërtetojnë e xheneti është i krijuar1...

Për më tepë referohu te libri i ibn Kajimit: " Udhërrëfyesi i shpirtrave drejt vendit të gëzimeve "

Shkallët e xhennetit (7)

All-llahu i Lartësuar thotë: 

'' Nuk janë të barabartë ata besimtarë që rrinë në shtëpitë e tyre ( që nuk luftuan), përveç atyre që nuk mundën, me ata që me pasurinë dhe jetën e tyre luftuan në rrugën e All-llahut. All-llahu i ka parapëlqyer ( i gradoi ) me një shkallë më të lartë ata që luftuan me pasurinë dhe jetën e tyre përmbi ata që rrinë në shtëpitë e tyre ( me arsye ). Për secilin All-llahu ka premtuar mirësi ( Xhennet ), por All-llahu ka parapëlqyer (graduar) ata që luftojnë përmbi ata që rrinë në shtëpi me grada shumë më të larta. Shkallë të larta vlerësimi prej Tij, si dhe falje dhe mëshirë. Dhe All-llahu është vazhdimisht falës i madh dhe kurdoherë mëshirëplotë''. (Nisa, 95-96)

Dahaku në lidhje me fjalët e All-llahut: '' Ata kanë shkallë të larta te Zoti i tyre '', thotë: 

" Njëra palë në shkallë më të larta se tjetra. I sheh ata sipër të cilëve qëndron dhe nuk i sheh ata të cilët qëndrojnë në shkallë më të larta se ai, dhe kështu mendon se askush nuk është më lart se ai".1

Shiko si All-llahu së pari mbivlerësoi me një shkallë më lartë luftëtarin përmbi atë që nuk doli në luftë për shkak të pamundësisë dhe, së dyti, mbivlerësoi me shumë shkallë më lart atë që luftoi ( muxhahidin ) përmbi atë që pa arsye nuk doli në luftë.

Allahu i Lartësuar thotë:

''A është atëherë ai që ndjek dhe kërkon kënaqësinë më të mirë të All-llahut, njësoj si ai që tërheq mbi vete zemërimin e All-llahut. Vendbanimi i tij është Xhehenemi dhe sa i keq është një fund i tillë! Ata janë në shkallë të ndryshme pranë All-llahut dhe All-llahu është Vëzhgues për çdo gjë që ata bëjnë. '' ( Ali Imran, 162-163 )

'' Besimtarë janë vetëm ata të cilët kur përmendët All-llahu ndjejnë frikë në zemrat e tyre dhe kur u lexohen ajetet e Tij ( Kur'ani ), ato ua shtojnë edhe më besimin, dhe ata i mbështeten vetëm Zotit të tyre. Të cilët e falin namazin dhe që shpenzojnë nga ato gjëra me të cilat Ne i kemi furnizuar. Mu këta janë besimtarët e vërtetë. Për këta do të ketë shkallë të larta te Zoti i tyre dhe falje e begati të nderuar ''. ( Enfal, 2-4 )

Në dy përmbledhjet më të sakta2 të hadithit është transmetuar nga Ebu Seid el-Huduriu se Pejgamberi ka thënë: 

"Banorët e Xennetit do t'i shohin nga lart banesat në xhennet, ashtu siç e sheh një yll që shkëlqen larg nga lindja a perëndimi. Kjo për shkak të epërsisë së tyre ndaj njëra-tjetrës në shpërblim “. Kur ata dëgjuan këtë, thanë: " O i Dërguar i Allahut, a janë këto vendbanime të larta për pejgamberët dhe që nuk mund t'i arrijë askush tjetër? " Pejgamberi u përgjigj: " Jo! Për Atë, në Duart e të Cilit është jeta ime, këto janë për ata njerëz që besuan Allahun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij ".
-------------------------------------------------
1. E transmeton iben ebi Hatimi në Tefsirin e tij (8799) me zinxhirë të saktë transmetuesish.
2. Buhariu (3256) Muslimi (2831).


Gjithashtu në dy përmbledhjet më të sakta të hadithit është transmetuar nga Sehl bin Sadi se Pejgamberi ka thënë:]

" Banorët e xhennetit do t'i shohin banesat e xhenetlinjëve ashtu siç shihet një yll në lartësi të qiellit ".3

Transmeton imam Ahmedi se Pejgamberi ka thënë:

" Poseduesit të Kur'anit kur të futet në xhennet i thuhet: 'Lexo dhe ngrihu!'. Ai lexon dhe për çdo ajet ngrihet një shkallë më lartë deri te ajeti i fundit që di ".4

Ky hadith argumenton qartë se xhenneti ka më tepër se njëqind shkallë.

Ndërsa hadithi të cilin e transmeton Buhariu nga Ebu Hurejra se pejgamberi ka thënë:

" Në Xhennet ka njëqind shkallë të cilat All-llahu i ka përgatitur për ata që luftojë në rrugën e Tij dhe largësia në mes dy shkallëve është sa largësia e qiellit nga toka. Kur të kërkosh prej All-llahu, kërko Firdevsin i cili është pjesa e mesme dhe më e lartë e Xhennetit. Kulmi i tij është Arshi i të Mëshirëplotit dhe prej aty rrjedhin lumenjtë e Xhennetit ". 

Këto njëqind shkallë ose duhet të jenë pjesë e shkallëve tjera, ose duhet të jenë sipër nën shkallëve.

Mendimin e parë e përforcon hadithi të cilin e transmeton Muadh bin Xhebeli se Pejgamberi ka thënë:

" Kush fal këto pesë namazet e detyrueshme dhe agjëron muajin e ramazanit, ka një pretim të drejtë nga All-llahu që ta falë atë, pavarësisht se a bën hixhret, apo rri në vendin ku e ka lindur nëna e tij". Muadhi tha: 'O i Dërguar i Allahut, më lejo të dalë dhe t'i përgëzojë njerëzit?' Ai iu përgjigj: 'Jo! Lëri njerëzit të punojnë, sepse në xhennet ka njëqind shkallë dhe largësia në mes dy shkallëve është sa largësia e qiellit nga toka. Shkalla më e lartë është Firdewsi, mbi të qëndron Arshi, ai është mesi i Xhennetit dhe prej aty rrjedhin lumenjtë e xhennetit. Kur të kërkoni nga Allahu, kërkoni Firdewsin ".5

Cila është shkalla më e lartë dhe si quhet ajo (8)

Imam Muslimi (384) transmeton nga Abdullah bin Amer bin Asi i cili e ka dëgjuar Pejgamberin të ketë thënë:

" Kur ta dëgjoni muezinin, thoni po atë që thotë ai. Pastaj më dërgoni salavat, sepse kush më dërgon mua salavat një herë, All-llahu shpreh salavat mbi të dhjetë herë. Dhe kërkoni për mua Vesilen, e cila është shkallë në Xhennet. Ajo i jepet vetëm një njeriu dhe shpresojë të jem unë ai. Kush e lut All-llahun që të ma jep mua Vesilen, atij i lejohet ndërmjetësimi im ".
--------------------------------------------------
3. Buhariu (6555) Muslimi (2830).
4. Hadithi është i saktë.
5. Albani thotë: Hadith i saktë.

Imam Buhariu dhe imam Muslimi transmetojnë nga Xhabiri se Pejgamberi s.a.v.s., ka thënë:

" Kush thotë këto fjalë pas dëgjimit të ezanit: '' O Allah, Zot i kësaj thirrjeje të plotë dhe i namazit që do të falet, jepi Muhammedit Vesilen ( shkallën më të lartë ) e nderimin dhe ngrehe në vendin më të lartë ( më të lavdishëm ) të cilin ia premtove ', ai e meriton ndërmjetësimin tim ".

Ebu Nuajmi6 transmeton se Ajshja ka thënë: " Një njeri erdhi te Pejgamberi dhe i tha: ' Për All-llahun, vërtet që ti je më i dashur tek unë se vetja ime, se familja ime dhe se fëmijët e mi. Kur jam në shtëpi dhe të përmend, nuk mund të përmbahem derisa të vijë të të shoh. Ndërsa po e kujtoja vdekjen time dhe vdekjen tënde, kuptova se kur të futesh në xhennet do të ngrihesh në shkallë me pejgamberët, ndërsa unë kur të futem në të, kam frikë se nuk do të shoh më. Pejgamberi nuk iu përgjigj vetëm pasi erdhi xhibrili me këtë ajet: 

'' Dhe kush i bindet Allahut dhe të Dërguarit ( Muhammedit ), ata do të jenë në shoqërinë e atyre të cilët Allahu i begatoi; me pejgamberët, me besnikët ( ndaj Pejgamberit ), me dëshmorët dhe me të drejtit. Sa shoqërues të mirë janë ata ''. ( Nisa, 69 )

Shkalla e Pejgamberit është quajtur Wesile7, sepse është shkalla më e afërt me Arshin e Mëshiruesit. Ajo gjithashtu është edhe shkalla më e afërt me Allahun. Fjala '' Vesile '' e ka kuptimin e ndërmjetësit.

Ai ( Vesilja) është Xhenneti më i mirë, më i ndershëm dhe më i ndritshëm. Salih bin Abdulkerimi thotë se Fudajl bin Ijadi na tha: 

" A e dini pse është zbukuruar xhenneti? Sepse Arshi është kulmi i tij ".

Duke e komentuar Vesilen, Kelbij thotë: " Kërkoni afrim tek Ai me vepra të mira ". Këtë kuptim të wesiles e ka zbuluar qartë All-llahu i Lartësuar në fjalët e Tij: 
'' Ata të cilët i thërrasin ( i adhurojnë ) duke kërkuar afrim ( Vesile ) te Zoti i tyre me atë ( të adhuruarit e tyre të kotë ), për të cilin ( mendojnë se ) është më i afërt i Tij ''. ( Isra, 57 ) 

Fjala e All-llahut: 

'' Për të cilin ( mendojnë se ) është më i afërt i Tij '', është komentimi i Vesiles ( afrimit ) të cilën ata ( idhujtarët ) bëjnë gara për ta arritur duke i lutur dhe adhuruar zotat e tyre të kotë. Përderisa Pejgamberi qe krijesa më e devotshme, që më së miri njohu madhërinë e Allahut, që më së shumti iu frikësua dhe e deshi All-llahun, grada e tij qe grada më e afërt me Allahun, pra shkalla më e lartë e Xhennetit. Që All-llahu t'i ngrejë dhe t'ua shtojë besimin ummetit të tij, Pejgamberi i urdhëroi ata që ta kërkojnë këtë shkallë për të. Ndërsa ummeti i tij e bëjnë këtë në shenjë respekti për besimin dhe udhëzimin që arritën nëpërmes duarve të tij.
-------------------------------------------------------------
6. el-Hilje ( 4/239 ). Shejh Mukbili e ka vlerësuar këtë hadith si të mirë ( hasen ).
7. Iben Kethiri në tefsirin e tij ( 5/200 )thotë: " Vesila është ndërmjetës me anë të të cilës arrihet qëllimi. Gjithashtu wesila është edhe emër i shkallës më të lartë në Xhennet. Ajo është grada dhe banesa e Pejgamberit në Xhennet dhe vendi më i afërt me Arshin.”

----------


## ramazan_it

*Shkaqet që mundësojnë hyrjen në xhenet* 


Allahu i Lartësuar thotë në Kuran: 

*"Sigurisht se ata që besuan dhe punuan punë të mira, do të kenë kopshtet e xhenetit firdeus për kënaqësinë e tyre." Kehf, 107.*

*"(Ata do të hyjnë ) në xhenet e adnit të cilat i Gjithëmëshirshmi ia ka premtuar robërve të Tij (në fshehtësinë eTij) në gajb." Merjem, 61.*

1. Shprehja e dy dëshmive dhe punimi me atë që kërkojnë ato.

Nga Ubade bin Samit transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Nuk ka ndonjë që thotë LA ILAHE IL ALLAH...... nuk ka Zot tjetër me të drejtë pos Allahut, i vetëm, pa shok dhe se Muhamedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij dhe se Isai është fjala e Allahut të cilën ia vendosi Merjemes dhe shpirt prej Tij, veçse do ta fusë Allahu atë në xhenet me atë punë që ka." Buhariu dhe Muslimi.

2. Mësimi dhe numërimi i Emrave të Allahut.

Nga Ebu Hurejre transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Vërtet, Allahu ka nëntëdhjetë e nëntë emra, kush i mëson dhe i numëron ato do të hyjë në  xhenet."   Buhariu dhe Muslimi.

Mësimi dhe numërimi këtu ka për qëllim besimin e tyre dhe veprimi me atë që ato kërkojnë.

3. Këndimi i ajetit kursij pas çdo namazi.

Nga Ebu Umamete transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Kush lexon ajetin kursij pas çdo namazi të detyruar nuk e pengon atë nga hyrja në xhenet veçse vdekja." Nesai, e saktësoi Ibën Haxheri.

4. Leximi i sures Tebarek.

Nga Enes bin Malik transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Sure nga Kurani, nuk është ajo veçse tridhjetë ajete, e ruan pronarin (lexuesin) e saj deri sa të hyjë në xhenet dhe ajo është Tebarek." Taberani, e ka bërë të mirë Albani.

5. Dhënia e sadakasë.

Nga Hudhejfja transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Kush jep sadaka duke pasur për qëllim kënaqësinë e Allahut, i vulos Allahu me të atij hyrjen për në xhenet.” Ahmeti, e ka saktësuar Albani.

6. Kujdesi ndaj jetimit.

Nga Sehël bin Sadi transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Unë dhe kujdestari i jetimit jemi në xhenet kështu dhe bëri me shenjë me gishtin tregues dhe gishtin e mesëm, duke lënë hapësirë ndërmjet tyre." Buhariu.

7. Mos kërkimi lëmoshë njerëzve.

Nga Theubani transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Kush më premton se nuk do të kërkojë nga njerëzit lëmoshë i premtoj atij xhenetin." Ebu Dauti dhe Albani.

8. Ruajtja e gjuhës dhe organeve nga harami.

Nga Sehël bin Sadi transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Kush më siguron mua atë që ka ndërmjet dy buzëve dhe atë që ka ndërmjet dy kofshëve i siguroj atij xhenetin." Buhariu.

9. Durimi në humbjen e të dashurve prej djemve apo të tjerëve.

Nga Ebu Hurejra transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë se Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Nuk ka për robin Tim besimtar tek Unë shpërblim tjetër kur i marr ndonjë nga të afërmit e tij në dynja dhe ai përmbahet (duron) në këtë dhe llogarit shpërblimin veç xhenetit." Buhariu.

10. Bindja e gruas ndaj burrit.

Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Nëse gruaja fal pesë namazet e saj, agjëron muajin e saj, ruan nderin e saj dhe i bindet bashkëshortit të saj do të hyjë në xhenet nga çdo derë e xhenetit që të dojë." Ibn Hiban, e ka saktësuar Albani.

11. Largimi nga mendjemadhësia, vrazhdësia dhe borxhi.

Nga Theubani transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Kush vdes dhe ai është larg nga mendjemadhësia, vrazhdësia dhe borxhi do të hyjë në xhenet." Tirmidhiu dhe Albani.

12. Gruaja e cila vdes në nifasin e saj.

Rashid bin Hubejsh trasmeton se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Ai që vdes në rrugën e Allahut është shehid, ai që vdes nga mortaja është shehid, ai që mbytet është shehid, ai që vdes nga sëmundjet e barkut është shehid, ajo që vdes lehonë është shehide dhe atë foshnja e saj e tërheq për kërthize për në xhenet." Ahmedi, e ka bërë të mirë Albani.

13. Largimi i pengesës nga rruga.

Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Vërtet, kam parë një burrë që rrotullohet në xhenet tek pema të cilën e kishte prerë në mes të rrugës dhe që pengonte njerëzit." Muslimi.

14. Mëshirimi i kafshëve.

Ebu Hurejre trasmeton se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Një burrë pa një qen i cili po hante baltë nga uria, kështu ai mori këpucën e tij dhe i dha qenit të pinte derisa u ngop. E falenderoi Allahu këtë burrë dhe e futi në xhenet." Buhariu.

15. Falja ndaj borxhliut.

Hudhejfe trasmeton se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Një burrë vdiq dhe hyri në xhenet, kur hyri në të e pyetën: ‘Çfarë pune bëje në dynja?’ Ai u përgjigj: ‘Unë bëja tregti me njerëzit dhe atyre që më kishin borxh ua shtyja afatin e shlyerjes, kështu që Allahu e fali atë." Muslimi. 

16. Kush e lut Allahun e Madhëruar t'i dhurojë xhenetin tre herë dhe kush i kërkon mbrojtje nga zjarri tre herë.

Nga Enesi transmetohet se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Kush e lut Allahun tre herë që t'i dhurojë xhenetin, xheneti thotë: ‘O Zot, bëje këtë person nga banorët e xhenetit!’ Dhe kush e lut Allahun tre herë që ta mbrojë nga zjarri, zjarri thotë: ‘O Zot, nxirre këtë njeri nga zjarri!" Tirmidhiu, e ka saktësuar Albani.

----------


## ramazan_it

*Nga kënaqësitë e Xhenetit
*

Nga Ebu Hurejre( رضي الله عنه )
“Kam përgatitur për robërit e Mi të mirë atë që asnjë sy s’e ka parë, asnjë vesh s’e ka dëgjuar, as që i ka shkuar ndër mend ndokujt”. 1.

Ibn Abas ( رضي الله عنه ) përmendi lidhur me thënien e Allahut ( سبحانه تعالى):

*“Dhe përgëzo ata që besojnë dhe bëjnë punë të mira se do të kenë kopshte nën të cilat rrjedhin lumenjtë. Sa herë që aty u ofrohen fruta, do të thonë:’Këto fruta na qenë ofruar më parë’, dhe atyre do t’u jepen gjëra të ngjashme. Aty do të kenë bashkëshorte të pastra dhe aty do të jenë përgjithmonë”.* (el-Bekareh, 25)

Sa i përket thënies “... dhe atyre do t’u jepen gjëra të ngjashme”, Ibn Abas përmendi:

“... Kurrgjë nga gjërat e kësaj botë që gjenden në Xhenet nuk janë të njëjta, përveç në emër”. 2.

Nga Ebu Hurejre se i Dërguari i Allahut (صلى الله عليه و سلم ):

“Vërtet, banorët e Xhenetit nuk do të kenë as qime në trup, as mjekër, dhe ata do të kenë surmë (Kuhl) natyrore në sytë e tyre. Rinia e tyre kurrë s’do të mbarojë dhe teshat e tyre kurrë s’do të vjetrohen”. 3.

Nga el-Mikdâm ( رضي الله عنه ) se i Dërguari i Allahut ( (صلى الله عليه و سلم )tha:


 “S’ka ndonjë që vdes si fetus apo si plak – dhe krejt njerëzit janë mes këtyre – veçse do të ringjallet në moshën 33 vjeç. Nëse ai do të jetë nga banorët e Xhenetit, do të ketë shtatin si të Ademit, pamjen si të Jusufit dhe zemrën si të Ejubit. Kurse, kushdo që është nga banorët e Zjarrit, do të ketë përmasa gjigande, si të maleve”. 4. 

Nga Abdullah ibn Amr ( رضي الله عنه ) i cili tha:

“Vërtet, më i ulëti në pozitë nga banorët e Xhenetit, do të ketë (dhjetëmijë) 10 000 shërbëtorë. Secili shërbëtor do të kryejë një detyrë të ndryshme nga tjetri”, pastaj recitoi ajetin:

*”Kur i sheh ata, i mendon të jenë margaritarë të derdhur”* (el-Insan, 19). 5. 

Nga Hakîm ibn Mu’âwijeh el-Kushejri ( رضي الله عنه ), nga babai i tij, I cili kishte dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Allahut ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) të thoshte:

“Në Xhenet, ka një Det me ujë, një Det me Qumësht, një Det me Mjaltë dhe një Det me Verë; pastaj lumenjtë (e Xhenetit) dalin prej tyre". 6.

Nga Enes ibn Malik ( رضي الله عنه ) i cili tha:”Ndoshta, ju i mendoni lumenjtë e Xhenetit të ngulitur në tokë (si lumenjtë e dunjasë). Jo!

Pasha Allahun, ata rrjedhin mbi sipërfaqe. Njëri breg i tij është nga margaritari, tjetri nga rubini, dhe dheu i tij është nga edhfer misk”, kështu që thashë:”Çka është edhfer?” Ai u përgjigj:”I pastër dhe i papërzier”. 7.

Nga Ebi Se’id el-Khudri ( رضي الله عنه ) i cili tha se i Dërguari i Allahut( صلى الله عليه و سلم) ) tha:

“Vërtet, në Xhenet ka një pemë nën të cilën një kalorës i shpejtë e i zoti do të kalëronte për njëqind vite dhe s’do ta kalonte atë”. 8.

Nga Ebu Hurejre i cili tha se i Dërguari i Allahut (صلى الله عليه و سلم )kishte thënë:

“S’ka pemë në Xhenet veçse trungun e ka nga ari”. 9.

Ibn Hibân shënon një hadith që përmend se një çifut iu afrua pejgamberit dhe i tha:

”O Ebul-Kasim, a nuk thua se banorët e Xhenetit do të hanë e do të pinë?” Ai ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) u përgjigj:

”Po, pasha Atë në dorën e të Cilit është shpirti i Muhamedit. Vërtet që ndonjërit prej tyre do t’i jepet fuqia e njëqind burrave në të ngrënë, në të pirë dhe në bërjen e marrëdhënieve seksuale”. 

Ai (burri) tha:

”Por, ai që ha e që pi, ka nevojë për jashtëqitje, kurse në Xhenet s’do të ketë gjëra të pakëndshme!” Ai ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) u përgjigj:

”Jashtëqitja për ndonjërin prej tyre do të bëhet nëpërmjet djersitjes e cila do të dalë nga lëkurat e tyre me erë misku, pastaj barqet e tyre do të zbrazen”. 10.

Nga Sulejm ibn Amir i cili tha:

”Sahabët e të Dërguarit thoshin:’Vërtet, Allahu na ofronte dobi nëpërmjet ndonjë beduini dhe pyetjeve që ai bënte. Një beduin erdhi një ditë dhe tha:’O i Dërguar i Allahut, vërtet që Allahu përmend një pemë të dëmshme në Xhenet, kurse unë nuk mendoja se do të ketë në Xhenet ndonjë pemë të dëmshme për pronarin e saj”. 

I Dërguari (صلى الله عليه و سلم ) tha:

’Çka është ajo?’ 

Ai tha:

’Pema e Sidrit, meqë ajo ka gjemba të
dëmshëm’. 

I Dërguari i Allahut ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) tha:

’A nuk thotë Allahu:

*’(Ata do të jenë) Midis pemëve të sidrit pa gjemba’* (el-Wâki’ah, 28)?

’ Allahu do t’ua heqë gjembat dhe, në vend të secilit gjemb, do të vendosë fruta. Vërtet që ai (sidri) do të japë fruta dhe çdo frutë do të çelë me 72 ngjyra të shijeve të ndryshme dhe asnjë ngjyrë s’do t’i përngjajë tjetrës’”. 11.

Nga Ebu Se’îd el-Khudri ( رضي الله عنه ) i cili tha se i Dërguari i Allahut( صلى الله عليه و سلم) ) kishte thënë:

“Nëse besimtari dëshiron të ketë fëmijë në Xhenet, shtatzënia, lindja e fëmijës dhe rritja e tij ndodhin për disa çaste (apo për një kohë të shkurtër) dhe fëmija do të jetë mu ashtu siç e dëshirojnë”. 12.

“Vërtet që në Xhenet ka një lum që përshkon Xhenetin. Anash brigjeve të tij ka vajza (të virgjra) përballë njëra-tjetrës, të cilat do të këndojnë me zërin më të bukur që krijesat kanë dëgjuar, saqë ata s’do të besojnë së ka kënaqësi si ajo (në Xhenet)”. Ne thamë:”O Ebu Hurejre, si është ai këndim?” Ai tha:”Nëse do Allahu, do të jetë tesbih (subhane Allah), tehmîd (elhamdulilah), dhe lartësime e lavdërime ndaj Zotit  ”(سبحانه و تعالى )13.

Nga Ebu Ejub ( رضي الله عنه ) i cili tha:

”Erdhi një beduin arab te i Dërguari ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) dhe tha:’O i Dërguar i Allahut, vërtet që unë i dua kuajt. A do të ketë kuaj në Xhenet?’ I Dërguari i Allahut( صلى الله عليه و سلم) ) tha:

’Nëse hyn në Xhenet, do të të sillet një kalë me dy krah, i bërë nga rubini, dhe ti do të bartesh mbi të dhe ai do të fluturojë me ty kudo që ti do (në Xhenet)'  14.


Nga Sulejman ibn Burejdeh, nga babai i tij, i cili tha:

”Një burrë e pyeti të Dërguarin ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ):’A ka kuaj në Xhenet?’ I Dërguari u përgjigj:

’Nëse Allahu të shtie në Xhenet, ti s’do të dëshirosh të të sillet një hamshor i bërë nga rubini që do fluturojë kudo që ti do veçse kjo do të ndodhë’.

 Një tjetër pyeti:’O i Dërguar i Allahut, a ka deve në Xhenet?’ Por, ai ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) nuk iu përgjigj me atë që i tha shoqëruesit të tij (pyetësit të parë); ai ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) tha:

’Nëse Allahu të shtie në Xhenet, do të kesh çfarëdo që të dëshiron shpirti dhe çfarëdo që ta kënaqë syrin’” 15.


1 Buhari & Muslim.
2 Shënuar nga Imam Ibn Xherîr et-Taberi në tefsirin e tij 1/392.
3 Shënuar nga et-Tirmidhi (2539) dhe cilësuar si sahi nga shejh Albani në Sahih et-Terghîb.
4 Shënuar nga Bejheki dhe cilësuar si hasan nga shejh el-Albani në Sahîh Terghîb (3701). 
5 Shënuar nga Ibn Xherîr et-Taberi dhe cilësuar si sahih në Sahîh Terghîb (3705). 
6 Shënuar nga Ibn Hibân (2623) dhe Tirmidhi (2574), dhe cilësuar si hasan nga shejh Albani në Sahîh et-Terghî  (3722). 
7 Shënuar nga Ibn ebi Dunja dhe cilësuar si sahi nga shejh Albani në Sahîha (2513). 
8 Buhari & Muslim.
9 Shënuar nga et-Tirmidhi dhe cilësuar si sahi nga shejh Albani në Sahîh et-Terghîb (3732). 
10 Shënuar nga Ahmed dhe Nesa’i dhe cilësuar si sahi nga shejh Albani në Sahîh Terghîb (3739). 
11 Shënuar nga Ibn ebi Dunja dhe cilësuar si sahi nga shejh Albani në Sahih Terghîb (3742).
12 Shënuar nga Ahmed (11079) dhe Tirmidhi (2563) dhe cilësuar si sahi nga shejh Albani në Sahih Sunen et-Tirmidh (2077). 
13 Shënuar nga Bejheki dhe shënuar si sahi nga shejh Albani në Sahîh Terghîb (3751). 
14 Shënuar nga et-Tirmidhi dhe cilësuar si sahi li gajrihi nga shejh Albani në Sahîh Terghîb (3757). 
15 Shënuar nga et-Tirmidhi dhe cilësuar si hasan li gajrihi nga shejh Albani në Sahîh Terghîb (3756).

----------


## ramazan_it

*Shkallët e xhennetit* 


Allahu i Lartësuar thotë:

*''Nuk janë të barabartë ata besimtarë që rrinë në shtëpitë e tyre (që nuk luftuan), përveç atyre që nuk mundën, me ata që me pasurinë dhe jetën e tyre luftuan në rrugën e Allahut. Allahu i ka parapëlqyer (i gradoi) me një shkallë më të lartë ata që luftuan me pasurinë dhe jetën e tyre përmbi ata që rrinë në shtëpitë e tyre (me arsye). Për secilin Allahu ka premtuar mirësi (xhennet), por Allahu ka parapëlqyer (graduar) ata që luftojnë përmbi ata që rrinë në shtëpi me grada shumë më të larta. Shkallë të larta vlerësimi prej Tij, si dhe falje dhe mëshirë. Dhe Allahu është vazhdimisht falës i madh dhe kurdoherë mëshirëplotë''.* (Nisa, 95-96)

Dahaku në lidhje me fjalët e Allahut *''Ata kanë shkallë të larta te Zoti i tyre''*, thotë:

*"Njëra palë në shkallë më të larta se tjetra. I sheh ata sipër të cilëve qëndron dhe nuk i sheh ata të cilët qëndrojnë në shkallë më të larta se ai, dhe kështu mendon se askush nuk është më lart se ai".*1

Shiko si Allahu së pari mbivlerësoi me një shkallë më lartë luftëtarin përmbi atë që nuk doli në luftë për shkak të pamundësisë dhe, së dyti, mbivlerësoi me shumë shkallë më lart atë që luftoi (muxhahidin) përmbi atë që pa arsye nuk doli në luftë.

Allahu i Lartësuar thotë:

'*'A është atëherë ai që ndjek dhe kërkon kënaqësinë më të mirë të Allahut, njësoj si ai që tërheq mbi vete zemërimin e Allahut. Vendbanimi i tij është xhehenemi dhe sa i keq është një fund i tillë! Ata janë në shkallë të ndryshme pranë Allahut dhe Allahu është Vëzhgues për çdo gjë që ata bëjnë.''* (Ali Imran, 162-163)

*''Besimtarë janë vetëm ata të cilët kur përmendët Allahu ndjejnë frikë në zemrat e tyre dhe kur u lexohen ajetet e Tij (Kur'ani), ato ua shtojnë edhe më besimin, dhe ata i mbështeten vetëm Zotit të tyre. Të cilët e falin namazin dhe që shpenzojnë nga ato gjëra me të cilat Ne i kemi furnizuar. Mu këta janë besimtarët e vërtetë. Për këta do të ketë shkallë të larta te Zoti i tyre dhe falje e begati të nderuar''.* (Enfal, 2-4)

Në dy përmbledhjet më të sakta2 të hadithit është transmetuar nga Ebu Seid el-Huduriu se Pejgamberi ka thënë:

*"Banorët e xhennetit do t'i shohin nga lart banesat në xhennet, ashtu siç e sheh një yll që shkëlqen larg nga lindja a perëndimi. Kjo për shkak të epërsisë së tyre ndaj njëra-tjetrës në shpërblim". Kur ata dëgjuan këtë, thanë:"O i Dërguar i Allahut, a janë këto vendbanime të larta për pejgamberët dhe që nuk mund t'i arrijë askush tjetër?" Pejgamberi u përgjigj:"Jo! Për Atë, në Duart e të Cilit është jeta ime, këto janë për ata njerëz që besuan Allahun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij".*

Gjithashtu në dy përmbledhjet më të sakta të hadithit është transmetuar nga Sehl bin Sadi se Pejgamberi ka thënë:

*"Banorët e xhennetit do t'i shohin banesat e xhenetlinjëve ashtu siç shihet një yll në lartësi të qiellit".*3

Transmeton imam Ahmedi se Pejgamberi ka thënë:

*"Poseduesit të Kur'anit kur të futet në xhennet i thuhet:'Lexo dhe ngrihu!'. Ai lexon dhe për çdo ajet ngrihet një shkallë më lartë deri te ajeti i fundit që di".*4


Ky hadith argumenton qartë se xhenneti ka më tepër se njëqind shkallë.
Ndërsa hadithi të cilin e transmeton Buhariu nga Ebu Hurejra se pejgamberi ka thënë:

*"Në xhennet ka njëqind shkallë të cilat Allahu i ka përgatitur për ata që luftojë në rrugën e Tij dhe largësia në mes dy shkallëve është sa largësia e qiellit nga toka. Kur të kërkosh prej Allahu, kërko Firdewsin i cili është pjesa e mesme dhe më e lartë e xhennetit. Kulmi i tij është Arshi i të Mëshirëplotit dhe prej aty rrjedhin lumenjtë e xhennetit".* 

Këto njëqind shkallë ose duhet të jenë pjesë e shkallëve tjera, ose duhet të jenë sipër/nën shkallëve.

Mendimin e parë e përforcon hadithi të cilin e transmeton Muadh bin Xhebeli se Pejgamberi ka thënë:

"Kush fal këto pesë namazet e detyrueshme dhe agjëron muajin e ramazanit, ka një pretim të drejtë nga Allahu që ta falë atë, pavarësisht se a bën hixhret, apo rri në vendin ku e ka lindur nëna e tij". Muadhi tha:'O i Dërguar i Allahut, më lejo të dalë dhe t'i përgëzojë njerëzit?' Ai iu përgjigj:'Jo! Lëri njerëzit të punojnë, sepse në xhennet ka njëqind shkallë dhe largësia në mes dy shkallëve është sa largësia e qiellit nga toka. Shkalla më e lartë është Firdewsi, mbi të qëndron Arshi, ai është mesi i Xhennetit dhe prej aty rrjedhin lumenjtë e xhennetit. Kur të kërkoni nga Allahu, kërkoni Firdewsin"5.

*Cila është shkalla më e lartë dhe si quhet ajo*

Imam Muslimi (384) transmeton nga Abdullah bin Amer bin Asi i cili e ka dëgjuar Pejgamberin të ketë thënë:

*"Kur ta dëgjoni muezinin, thoni po atë që thotë ai. Pastaj më dërgoni salavat, sepse kush më dërgon mua salavat një herë, Allahu shpreh salavat mbi të dhjetë herë. Dhe kërkoni për mua Wesilen, e cila është shkallë në xhennet. Ajo i jepet vetëm një njeriu dhe shpresojë të jem unë ai. Kush e lut Allahun që të ma jep mua Wesilen, atij i lejohet ndërmjetësimi im".*


Imam Buhariu dhe imam Muslimi transmetojnë nga Xhabiri se Pejgamberi ka thënë:

*"Kush thotë këto fjalë pas dëgjimit të ezanit:''O Allah, Zot i kësaj thirrjeje të plotë dhe i namazit që do të falet, jepi Muhammedit Wesilen (shkallën më të lartë) dhe nderimin dhe ngrehe në vendin më të lartë (më të lavdishëm) të cilin ia premtove', ai e meriton ndërmjetësimin tim".*

Ebu Nuajmi6 transmeton se Ajshja ka thënë:

"Një njeri erdhi te Pejgamberi dhe i tha:'Për Allahun, vërtet që ti je më i dashur tek unë se vetja ime, se familja ime dhe se fëmijët e mi. Kur jam në shtëpi dhe të përmend, nuk mund të përmbahem derisa të vijë të të shoh. Ndërsa po e kujtoja vdekjen time dhe vdekjen tënde, kuptova se kur të futesh në xhennet do të ngrihesh në shkallë me pejgamberët, ndërsa unë kur të futem në të, kam frikë se nuk do të shoh më. Pejgamberi nuk iu përgjigj vetëm pasi erdhi xhibrili me këtë ajet:*''Dhe kush i bindet Allahut dhe të Dërguarit (Muhammedit), ata do të jenë në shoqërinë e atyre të cilët Allahu i begatoi; me pejgamberët, me besnikët (ndaj Pejgamberit), me dëshmorët dhe me të drejtit. Sa shoqërues të mirë janë ata''.* (Nisa, 69)

Shkalla e Pejgamberit është quajtur Wesile7, sepse është shkalla më e afërt me Arshin e Mëshiruesit. Ajo gjithashtu është edhe shkalla më e afërt me Allahun. 

Fjala ''Wesile'' e ka kuptimin e ndërmjetësit.

Ai (wesilja) është xhenneti më i mirë, më i ndershëm dhe më i ndritshëm. Salih bin Abdulkerimi thotë se Fudajl bin Ijadi na tha:"A e dini pse është zbukuruar xhenneti? Sepse Arshi është kulmi i tij".

Duke e komentuar wesilen, Kelbij thotë:

"Kërkoni afrim tek Ai me vepra të mira". Këtë kuptim të wesiles e ka zbuluar qartë Allahu i Lartësuar në fjalët e Tij:'

*'Ata të cilët i thërrasin (i adhurojnë) duke kërkuar afrim (wesile) te Zoti i tyre me atë (të adhuruarit e tyre të kotë), për të cilin (mendojnë se) është më i afërt i Tij''.* (Isra, 57) 

Fjala e Allahut:

*''Për të cilin (mendojnë se) është më i afërt i Tij''*, është komentimi i wesiles (afrimit) të cilën ata (idhujtarët) bëjnë gara për ta arritur duke i lutur dhe adhuruar zotat e tyre të kotë. Përderisa Pejgamberi qe krijesa më e devotshme, që më së miri njohu madhërinë e Allahut, që më së shumti iu frikësua dhe e deshi Allahun, grada e tij qe grada më e afërt me Allahun, pra shkalla më e lartë e xhennetit. Që Allahu t'i ngrejë dhe t'ua shtojë besimin ummetit të tij, Pejgamberi i urdhëroi ata që ta kërkojnë këtë shkallë për të. Ndërsa ummeti i tij e bëjnë këtë në shenjë respekti për besimin dhe udhëzimin që arritën nëpërmes duarve të tij.

Këto tekste janë shkëputur nga libri ''Hadi el-Erwah ila Bilad el-Efrah'', të autorit Ibën Kajim el-Xhewzije
___________________________________

1. E transmeton iben ebi Hatimi në Tefsirin e tij (8799) me zinxhirë të saktë transmetuesish. 
2. Buhariu (3256) Muslimi (2831).
3. Buhariu (6555) Muslimi (2830). 
4. Hadithi është i saktë. 
5. Albani thotë: Hadith i saktë.
6. el-Hilje (4/239). Shejh Mukbili e ka vlerësuar këtë hadith si të mirë (hasen). 
7. Iben Kethiri në tefsirin e tij (5/200)thotë:

*"Wesila është ndërmjetës me anë të të cilës arrihet qëllimi. Gjithashtu wesila është edhe emër i shkallës më të lartë në Xhennet. Ajo është grada dhe banesa e Pejgamberit në xhennet dhe vendi më i afërt me Arshin."*

----------


## ramazan_it

* Gjendje të banorëve të Xhehenemit*

 El-Xhenneh uen-Nar e Umer Sulejman el-Eshkar 

*Përmasat e mëdha të banorëve të Xhehenemit* 

Kur banorët e Xhehenemit të hyjnë në të, ata do të jenë me përmasa gjigande, në një formë që kurrkush smund ta kapë, përveç Atij që i krijoi. Sipas një hadithi të transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejre, i Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha: 

Largësia mes krahëve të qafirit në Xhehenem do të jetë sa udhëtimi treditësh i një kalëruesi të shpejtë. 

Ebu Hurejre transmetoi se i Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha: 

Dhëmballa apo dhëmbi i syrit i qafirit do të jetë sa (kodra) Uhudi, ndërsa trashësia e lëkurës së tij do të jetë sa një udhëtim treditësh1.

 Zejd ibn Erkam tha: 

Njeriu që është përcaktuar për Xhehenem, do të bëhet i stërmadh si përgatitje për të; një dhëmballë e tij do të jetë sa kodra e Uhudit.

Kjo është transmetuar nga Ahmed, i cili ia atribuon pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), por Zejdi nuk pohoi ta ketë dëgjuar këtë nga pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam). Shejh Albani tha që isnadi i tij është sahi, sipas Ibn Maxhes dhe Ahmedit; Silsileh el-Hadith es-Sahiha 4/131. 

Ebu Hurejre transmetoi se pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha: 

Dhëmballa e qafirit në Ditën e Ringjalljes do të jetë sa Uhudi, ndërsa trashësia e lëkurës së tij do të jetë shtatëdhjetë parakrahë"2 .  

"Krahu i tij do të jetë sa el-Bejda, kofsha e tij do të jetë si Werkani dhe vendi që ai do të zërë do të jetë sa largësia mes meje dhe er-Rebdhe3.

 Ky shtim i përmasave të trupit të qafirit do ta shtojë vuajtjen e tij. Duke e komentuar hadithin e transmetuar nga Muslim lidhur me këtë temë, en-Newewi tha: 

Krejt kjo është me qëllim të shtimit të vuajtjes, dhe kjo është e mundur për Allahun fuqimadh. Ne duhet të besojmë në këtë, sepse i vërteti (pejgamberi) na ka treguar për këtë4. 

Ibn Kethiri në komentimin e këtij hadithi tha: (Kjo bëhet) Në mënyrë që ndëshkimi dhe vuajtja të jenë më të mëdha, meqë Allahu i madhëruar i cili është i ashpër në ndëshkim, thotë: 

*... që ata të shijojnë ndëshkimin.* (4:56)5

__________________________________________________  ______________

1 Muslim 4/2189, et-Tirmidhi, el-Hakim, Ibn Maxheh dhe Ahmed. 
2 (Sh.p) Gjatësia e një parakrahu është rreth 45 centimetra. 
3 El-Hakim dhe Ahmed. Silsileh el-Hadith es-Sahiha 4/94. el-Bejda mund të jetë emër i ndonjë kodre. 
4 Sherh en-Newewi ala Muslim 17/186).
5 Ibn Kethir, en-Nihaje 2/139.

----------


## ramazan_it

*Ushqimi, pija dhe veshja e banorëve të Zjarrit* 

Ushqimi i banorëve të Xhehenemit është ed-Derij dhe ez-Zekkum, ndërsa pija e tyre do të jetë el-Hemijm, el-Gheslijn dhe el-Ghessaak. 

Allahu i madhëruar thotë: 

“Ata s’do të kenë ushqim tjetër përveç bimës helmuese e gjembaçe (Derij), e cila as nuk të mban gjallë, as nuk ta largon urinë”. (88:6-7)

 ed-Derij është një bimë gjembaçe, e njohur si esh-Shubruk, e cila rritet në Hixhaz. Ibn Abas tha: 

“Kjo është bimë gjembaçe e ulët. Kur rritet, quhet Derij”.

Katade tha:

“Ky është lloji më i keq i ushqimit”6

Ky ushqim s’do t’u bëjë kurrfarë dobie banorëve të Xhehenemit dhe ata aspak s’do të ndjejnë kënaqësi në ngrënien e saj. Kjo është njëra nga format e ndëshkimit që ata do të përjetojnë. 

Allahu i lartësuar thotë: 

*“Vërtet, ushqimi i gjynahqarëve do të jetë pema Zekkum, që është si tunxh i shkrirë e që do të vlojë në brendësinë e tyre sikurse uji i valë”.* (44:43-46)

 Pema e Zekumit përshkruhet edhe në një ajet tjetër: 

*“A është më mirë Xheneti, apo pema Zekkum? Vërtet që Ne e bëmë atë një sprovë për zullumqarët. Ajo është një pemë që mbinë në fund të Xhehenemit. Frutat e saj janë si koka dreqërish. Vërtet, ata do të hanë pre saj dhe do t’i mbushin barqet me të, pastaj atyre do t’u jepet të pinë një përzierje nga uji i valë, pastaj ata do të kthehen në Zjarrin flakërues”.* (37:62-68)

 Në një vend tjetër në Kuran, Allahut i patëmeta thotë:

* “Atëherë, o ju mohues të lajthitur, vërtet do të shijoni pemën Zekkum. Ju do t’i mbushni barqet me të dhe pas kësaj do të pini ujin e valë; vërtet, ju do të pini sikurse devetë e etshme. Kështu do të priten ata në Ditën e Shpagimit”.* (56:51-66)

Ajo çka mund të kuptohet nga këto ajete është se kjo pemë është një pemë e pështirë, rrënjët e së cilës lëshohen thellë në fundin e Xhehenemit dhe degët e së cilës shtrihen kudo. Frytet e saj janë aq të shëmtuara, saqë janë krahasuar me kokat e dreqërve, në mënyrë që secili të kuptojë lehtë sesa të shëmtuara janë, ndonëse nuk i kanë parë asnjëherë (kokat e dreqërve). Ndonëse kjo pemë është aq e ndyrë dhe e padurueshme, banorët e Xhehenemit do t'i kapë uria aq shumë, saqë s’do të kenë zgjidhje tjetër veçse të hanë prej saj, derisa të ngopen. 

Kur t’i kenë mbushur barqet, ky ushqim do të fillojë të trazohet si uji i zier, çka do të shkaktojë një vuajtje të pamasë për ta. Në këtë pikë, ata do ta mësyjnë el-Hemijm, që është uji tepër i nxehtë, dhe ata do ta pinë sikurse devetë që pinë vazhdimisht, por etja e tyre kurrë nuk shuhet, për shkak të ndonjë sëmundjeje. Pastaj, ky ujë do t’i shqyejë të përbrendshmet e tyre: 

*“... atyre do t’u jepet ujë i valë që ua shqyen zorrët”.* (47:15) 

Kjo është “mirëpritja” që do t’u bëhet atyre në atë Ditë të tmerrshme. Allahu na mbrojt nga kjo me mëshirën e Tij! Kur banorët e Xhehenemit të hanë ushqimin e ndyrë ed-Derij dhe ez-Zekkum, ai do t’ua zërë frymën, sepse është i qelbësuar: 

*“Vërtet, te Ne ka pranga dhe Zjarr të furishëm, një ushqim që ta zë frymën dhe një ndëshkim të dhimbshëm”.* (73:12-13) 

Ushqimi i cili ua zë njerëzve frymën është ai, që mbetet në fyt. Pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) na e përshkroi natyrën e tmerrshme dhe të shëmtuar të ez-Zekkum:

“Sikur një pikë nga ez-Zekkum të binte në këtë botë, banorët e tokës dhe krejt mjetet se jetesës së tyre do të shkatërroheshin. E, si do të jetë puna e atij që do t’i duhet ta hajë atë?”7

el-Gheslijn dhe el-Ghessaak është e njëjta gjë: qelbi që rrjedh nga lëkurat e banorëve të Xhehenemit. Është sugjeruar se kjo i referohet derdhjes nga pjesët intime të gruas që kurvëron si dhe lëkurës dhe mishit të kalbur të qafirëve. El-Kurtubi tha:
“Ky është lëngu i banorëve të Zjarrit”8

1) *el-Hemijm* – Uji tepër i nxehtë . 

Allahu na tregon se el-Gheslijn është vetëm një nga ndëshkimet e ngjashme të padurueshme. Pija e banorëve të Xhehenemit do të jetë el-Hemijm. Allahu i madhëruar thotë:

* “... kur ata të lusin për lehtësim, atyre do t’u jepet ujë si tunxh i shkrirë, i cili do t’ua djegë fytyrat. Sa pije e tmerrshme dhe sa vendqëndrim i mundimshëm!”* (18:29)

* “... dhe atij do t’i jepet për të pirë ujë përvëlues, të cilin ai do ta pijë pa dëshirë dhe do ta ketë tepër vështirë ta përpijë...”* (14:16-17)

 Këto ajete përmendin katër lloje të pijes që banorëve të Xhehenemit do t’u duhet ta durojnë:

Allahu thotë:

* “Dhe midis ujit të valë do të sillen vërdallë!”* (55:44) 

Kjo është shpjeguar si uji skajshmërisht i nxehtë.

2) *el-Ghessaak* – Njëjtë si më lart.
3) *el-Sedijd* (Qelbi) – lëngu që rrjedh nga mishi dhe lëkura e qafirit.

Muslimi transmeton nga Xhabiri se pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

“Kushdo që pi alkool, do të detyrohet të pijë baltën e Khebal”. Pyetën:”O i Dërguar i Allahut, çka është balta e Khebal”. Ai tha:”Djersa e banorëve të Xhehenemit” apo “Lëngu i banorëve të Xhehenemit”.

4) *el-Muhl*

Sipas hadithit të Ebu Se’id el-Khudrit, të transmetuar nga Ahmed dhe nga et-Tirmidhi, pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

“Ky është si vaji i valë. Kur sillet afër fytyrës së personit, lëkura e fytyrës bie në të”.

Ibn Abas tha:

”Ky është si vaji shumë i trashë”.

Disa gjynahqarëve do t’u jepet për të ngrënë gaca të Xhehenemit si një ndëshkim i përshtatshëm:

*“Ata që padrejtësisht hanë pasurinë e jetimëve, në barkun e tyre fusin zjarr, dhe ata do të hyjnë në Zjarrin flakërues!”* (4:10)

*“Ata që fshehin atë që Allahu zbriti në Libër për një fitim të vogël, nuk përpijnë tjetër veçse Zjarr...”* (2:174)

Sa u përket teshave të banorëve të Zjarrit, Allahu i madhëruar na thotë se atyre do t’u qepen tesha nga zjarri, siç thuhet në Kuran:

*“... Sa u përket atyre që mohojnë (Zotin), atyre do t’u qepen tesha nga zjarri dhe mbi kokat e tyre do të derdhet uji i valë”.* (22:19) 

Allahu fuqimadh thotë:

* ”Në atë Ditë, do t'i shoshësh gjynahqarët në pranga të bërë bashkë. Teshat e tyre do të jenë nga katrani dhe fytyrat e tyre do t'i mbulojë zjarri”.* (14:49-50)

 Ky katran apo zift është bakër i shkrirë. Sipas një hadithi që Muslim e shënon nga Ebu Malik el-Esh’ari, pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

 “Gruaja që vajton të vdekurin, nëse nuk pendohet para vdekjes, do të ringjallet në ditën e Ringjalljes duke mbartur këmishë katrani dhe mbulesë zgjebeje”.



__________________________________________________  ______________

6 Ibn Rexheb, et-Tekhwif min en-Nar, f.115.
7 Transmetuar nga et-Tirmidhi, i cili tha se është hadith sahih-hasen. Mishkat el-Mesabih 3/105, transmetuar nga Ibn Abas. Një tjetër lloj që do të hahet nga banorët e Zjarrit është el-Gheslijn. Allahu fuqiplotë thotë: “Në këtë Ditë, ai s’do të ketë mik e as ushqim tjetër përveç qelbësirës nga shpëlarja e plagëve (el-Gheslijn), të cilin s’e ha kush pos gjynahqarëve”. (69:35-37) “Kështu do të jetë! Pastaj ata do të shijojnë një lëng përvëlues dhe qelbësirën nga shpëlarja e plagëve (Ghessak), si dhe ndëshkime tjera të ngjashme”. (38:57-58)
8 Jekhedhet uli el-I’tibar, f.86.

----------


## ramazan_it

*Ndëshkimi i banorëve të Xhehenemit dhe shkalla e vuajtjes së tyre* 


Zjarri është një ndëshkim shumë i fortë në të cilin ka lloje të ndryshme të torturave. Për ti shpëtuar kësaj, njerëzit do të jepnin pasurinë më të dashur që kanë.

* Sa u përket atyre që refuzojnë të besojnë dhe vdesin të tillë, sikur ata ta ofrojnë ari sa tërë toka për tu liruar, prej tyre sdo të pranohet. Për të tillët ka ndëshkim të dhimbshëm dhe ata sdo të gjejnë ndihmues.* (3:91)

* Sa u përket atyre që refuzojnë besimin, sikur të kishin gjithçka në tokë dhe po aq më shumë për tu liruar nga ndëshkimi i Ditës së Gjykimit, kurrë sdo tu pranohej. Për ta do të ketë ndëshkim të madh.* (5:36) 

Muslim transmeton nga Enes ibn Malik se i Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

Një nga banorët e Xhehenemit që ishte kënaqur më së shumti në dynja, do të sillet në Ditën e Ringjalljes dhe do të zhytet në Zjarrin e Xhehenemit e do të pyetet:O biri i Ademit, a ke parë ndonjëherë ndonjë gjë të mirë? A ke përjetuar ndonjë kënaqësi? Ai do të thotë:Jo, pasha Allahun10

Vetëm disa çaste të shkurtra do të bëjnë që qafirët të harrojnë krejt kohët e mira dhe kënaqësitë që i përjetuan. Buhariu dhe Muslim transmetojnë nga Enes ibn Malik se i Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

Në Ditën e Ringjalljes, Allahu do ti thotë atij i cili e ka ndëshkimin më të lehtë në Xhehenem:Sikur të kishe çfarë të doje në dynja, a do ta jepje për të shpëtuar veten? Ai do të thotë:Po. Allahu do të thotë:Unë desha nga ti më pak se kjo. Kur ishe në shpinën e Ademit, Unë të kërkova të mos më shoqërosh ndonjë gjë në adhurimin ndaj Meje, por ti këmbëngule në shoqërimin e të tjerëve në adhurimin ndaj Meje.. 11

Tmerri dhe shkalla e ashpërsisë së Zjarrit do të bëjnë që njeriu ta humbasë mendjen, dhe ai do të jepte gjithçka që çmon shumë vetëm e vetëm për të shpëtuar, por ai sdo të mund ta bëjë këtë: 

*... gjynahqari në atë Ditë do të donte ta lironte veten nga ndëshkimi me fëmijët e vet, me gruan dhe me vëllain e vet, me farefisin që e strehonin dhe me krejt atë që gjendet në tokë vetëm që të shpëtojë. Kurrsesi! Për të do të jetë Zjarri i Xhehenemit, që ia heq lëkurën e kokës.* (70:11-16)

----------


## ramazan_it

*Ndëshkimi i banorëve të Xhehenemit dhe shkalla e vuajtjes së tyre* 


Zjarri është një ndëshkim shumë i fortë në të cilin ka lloje të ndryshme të torturave. Për t’i shpëtuar kësaj, njerëzit do të jepnin pasurinë më të dashur që kanë.

* “Sa u përket atyre që refuzojnë të besojnë dhe vdesin të tillë, sikur ata ta ofrojnë ari sa tërë toka për t’u liruar, prej tyre s’do të pranohet. Për të tillët ka ndëshkim të dhimbshëm dhe ata s’do të gjejnë ndihmues”.* (3:91)

* “Sa u përket atyre që refuzojnë besimin, sikur të kishin gjithçka në tokë dhe po aq më shumë për t’u liruar nga ndëshkimi i Ditës së Gjykimit, kurrë s’do t’u pranohej. Për ta do të ketë ndëshkim të madh”.* (5:36) 

Muslim transmeton nga Enes ibn Malik se i Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

“Një nga banorët e Xhehenemit që ishte kënaqur më së shumti në dynja, do të sillet në Ditën e Ringjalljes dhe do të zhytet në Zjarrin e Xhehenemit e do të pyetet:’O biri i Ademit, a ke parë ndonjëherë ndonjë gjë të mirë? A ke përjetuar ndonjë kënaqësi?’ Ai do të thotë:’Jo, pasha Allahun’”10

Vetëm disa çaste të shkurtra do të bëjnë që qafirët të harrojnë krejt kohët e mira dhe kënaqësitë që i përjetuan. Buhariu dhe Muslim transmetojnë nga Enes ibn Malik se i Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

“Në Ditën e Ringjalljes, Allahu do t’i thotë atij i cili e ka ndëshkimin më të lehtë në Xhehenem:’Sikur të kishe çfarë të doje në dynja, a do ta jepje për të shpëtuar veten?’ Ai do të thotë:’Po’. Allahu do të thotë:’Unë desha nga ti më pak se kjo. Kur ishe në shpinën e Ademit, Unë të kërkova të mos më shoqërosh ndonjë gjë në adhurimin ndaj Meje, por ti këmbëngule në shoqërimin e të tjerëve në adhurimin ndaj Meje’”.. 11

Tmerri dhe shkalla e ashpërsisë së Zjarrit do të bëjnë që njeriu ta humbasë mendjen, dhe ai do të jepte gjithçka që çmon shumë vetëm e vetëm për të shpëtuar, por ai s’do të mund ta bëjë këtë: 

*“... gjynahqari në atë Ditë do të donte ta lironte veten nga ndëshkimi me fëmijët e vet, me gruan dhe me vëllain e vet, me farefisin që e strehonin dhe me krejt atë që gjendet në tokë vetëm që të shpëtojë. Kurrsesi! Për të do të jetë Zjarri i Xhehenemit, që ia heq lëkurën e kokës”.* (70:11-16)

__________________________________________________  _________

10 Muslim, Mishkat el-Mesabih 3/102. 
11 El-Buhari, Kitab er-Rekak, Bab Sifat el-Xhenneh uen-Nar, Fet’h el-Bari 11/416. Shih po ashtu Mishkat el-Mesabih 3/102.

----------


## ramazan_it

*Pamje të ndëshkimit të tyre*

*1) Ndëshkimi i banorëve të Xhehenemit do të ketë shkallë të ndryshme*

Meqë xhehenemi ka nivele të ndryshme, në disa prej tyre ka tmerr dhe torturë më të madhe sesa në të tjerat, në mënyrë që banorët e tij të kenë shkallë të ndryshme të ndëshkimit. 

Sipas një hadithi të shënuar nga Muslim dhe Ahmed nga Semurah, pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha lidhur me banorët e Xhehenemit:

“Ka disa të cilët Zjarri do t’i përfshijë vetëm deri në nyej të këmbëve, disa deri në gjunjë, disa deri në bel, dhe disa deri në fyt (klavikulë)”; sipas një transmetimi tjetër:”... deri në qafët e tyre”.12

I Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) na ka treguar për ata që do të kenë ndëshkimin më të lehtë në Xhehenem. 

Buhariu transmeton nga en-Nu’man bin Beshir i cili tha:

”Dëgjova të Dërguarin e Allahut të thotë: “Personi që do të ketë ndëshkimin më të lehtë ndër banorët e Xhehenemit në Ditën e Ringjalljes, do të jetë njeriu nën këmbën e të cilit do të vendoset një gacë nga e cila truri do t'i vlojë”. 

Në një tjetër transmetim të shënuar nga Buhariu nga en-Nu’man bin Beshir, pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha: 

“Personi që do të ketë ndëshkimin më të lehtë ndër banorët e Xhehenemit, do të jetë njeriu nën këmbën e të cilit do të vendosen dy gaca nga të cilat truri do të vlojë si uji në mirxhel (enë bakri) apo në kumkum (enë në grykë të ngushtë)”.13

Sipas një transmetimi nga en-Nu’man bin Beshir nga Muslim, pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

“Personi që më së paku do të ndëshkohet ndër banorët e Xhehenemit në Ditën e Ringjalljes, është njeriu të cilit do t’i jepen mbathje nga zjarri nga e cila truri do t’i vlojë si uji në mirxhel (enë bakri). Atij s’do t’i shkojë mendja se dikush mund të ndëshkohet më rëndë se ai, ndonëse ai do të ketë ndëshkimin më të lehtë”.14

Buhariu dhe Muslim transmetojnë nga Ebu Se’di el-Khudri se ai kishte dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) të thoshte, kur u përmend xhaxhai i tij Ebi Talib:


“Ndoshta, ndërmjetësimi im do t’i ndihmojë atij në Ditën e Ringjalljes që ai të vendoset në pjesën e cekët të Xhehenemit, ku Zjarri do ta arrijë deri në nyejt e këmbëve, çka do të bëjë që atij t’i vlojë truri” 15

Shumë ajete konfirmojnë shkallët e ndryshme të ndëshkimit që do t’u jepen banorëve të Zjarrit:

 “Hipokritët do të jenë në thellësitë më të mëdha të Zjarrit ...” (4:145)

 “... dhe në Ditën e gjykimit do të vendoset (do t’u thuhet melekëve):’Hidhni popullin e Faraonit në ndëshkimin më të rëndë!” (40:46) 

“Atyre që e mohojnë Allahun dhe i pengojnë (të tjerët) nga rruga e Allahut, Ne do t’u shtojmë ndëshkim mbi ndëshkim për atë se bënin çrregullime”. (16:88) 

el-Kurtubi tha:

Kjo temë tregon se kufri (mosbesimi) i personit i cili vetëm mohon (bën kufr) nuk është sikurse kufri i një person që bën zullum, mohon, rebelohet dhe kundërshton. S’ka dyshim që qafirët do të vuajnë shkallë të ndryshme të ndëshkimit në Xhehenem, siç dihet nga Kurani dhe Suneti. Ne, me siguri, e dimë që ndëshkimi i atyre që u bënë zullum dhe i vranë pejgamberët dhe muslimanët, si dhe përhapën çrregullim dhe mosbesim në tokë, nuk do të jetë i njëjtë si i atyre që vetëm mohuan ndërsa i trajtuan mirë pejgamberët dhe muslimanët. A nuk sheh sesi pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) do të ngrejë Ebu Talibin deri në një nivel të cekët të Xhehenemit ngaqë e ndihmoi atë, e mbrojti dhe e trajtoi mirë? Hadithi i transmetuar nga Muslim nga Semureh mund të interpretohet se i referohet qafirëve meqë ka një hadith rreth Ebu Talibit, apo mund të interpretohet si referencë ndaj monoteistëve që do të dënohen”.16



Ibn Rexheb tha: 

“Dije se nivelet e ndryshme të ndëshkimit të vuajtur nga banorët e Xhehenemit do të jenë në përputhje me shkallët e veprimeve të tyre për të cilat ata hyjnë në Xhehenem”. 

Pastaj ai citon dëshmi për këtë, siç janë fjalët e Ibn Abasit: 

“Ndëshkimi i atyre që ishin ekstremistë në kufrin (mosbesimin) e tyre dhe që përhapën çrregullime në tokë duke i thirrur të tjerët në kufr, s’do të jetë si ndëshkimi i atyre që nuk bënë këso gjërash”. 

Pastaj Ibn Rexheb thotë:

“Ngjashëm, ndëshkimet e monoteistëve në Xhehenem do të jenë të shkallëve të ndryshme, sipas veprave të tyre. Ndëshkimi i atyre që ishin fajtorë për gjynahe të mëdha nuk do të jetë si i atyre që kanë bërë gjynahe të vogla. Ndëshkimi mund të zvogëlohet për disa, për shkak të veprave të tyre apo për çfarëdo shkaku që Allahu do. Kështu, disa prej tyre mund të vdesin në Zjarr”. 17

*2) Pjekja e lëkurës*

Zjarri i të Plotfuqishmit do t’i djegë lëkurat e qafirëve. Lëkura është vendi i ndjesisë, ku ndjehet dhembja e djegies dhe, për këtë arsye, Allahu fuqimadh do ta zëvendësojë lëkurën e djegur me një të re, në mënyrë që të digjet rishtas, dhe kjo do të përsëritet në pambarim:

* “Ata që refuzojnë Shenjat tona, Ne do t’i hedhim në Zjarr. Sa herë që lëkurat e tyre të digjen krejtësisht, ne do t’i ndërrojmë ato me lëkura të reja, në mënyrë që ata të shijojnë ndëshkimin. Allahu është i plotfuqishëm, i Urtë”.* (4:56)

*3) Shkrirja*

Një nga llojet e torturave do të jetë derdhja e el-Hemijm mbi kokat e tyre. el-Hemijm është uji skajshmërisht i nxehtë. Për shkak të nxehtësisë ekstreme të tij, ai do t’ua shkrijë të përbrendshmet: 

*“... Sa u përket atyre që mohojnë, atyre do t’u qepen tesha nga zjarri dhe mbi kokat e tyre do të derdhet ujë i valë, që do t’ua shkrijë atë çfarë gjendet në barqet e tyre si dhe lëkurat”.* (22:19-20) 

Et-Tirmidhi transmetoi nga Ebu Hurejre se pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

“el-Hemijm do të derdhet mbi kokat e tyre dhe do të tretë gjithçka, derisa të mbërrijë anët e tyre dhe krejt të përbrendshmet e tyre të dalin jashtë nga këmbët e tij dhe gjithçka të shkrihet. Pastaj, ai do të përtërihet siç ishte”18

*4) Përzhitja e fytyrës* 

Pjesa më fisnike e njeriut është fytyra. Nga ky shkak, pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) na ndaloi që të godasim në fytyrë. Një nga mënyrat me të cilat Allahu i madhëruar do të poshtërojë banorët e Xhehenemit është të tubuarit e tyre në fytyrat e tyre, të verbër, të shurdhër dhe memecë, në Ditën e Ringjalljes:

*“... Ne do t’i tubojmë ata përmbys, të verbër, memecë dhe të shurdhër. Vendbanimi i tyre do të jetë Zjarri. Sa herë që ai (zjarri) bie nga intensiteti, Ne do t’ia shtojmë atë”.* (17:97)

Pastaj ata do të hidhen me fytyrë në Zjarr:

*“Dhe, nëse dikush bën keq, ata do të hidhen me kokë në zjarr. A mos po merrni ndëshkim tjetër pos atij që e merituat me veprat tuaja?”* (27:90)

Zjarri do t’i djegë dhe do t’i mbulojë fytyrat e tyre përgjithmonë, pa ndonjë pengesë mes tyre dhe tij (zjarrit):

*“Vetëm sikur ta dinin mosbesimtarët (për kohën) kur s’do të jenë në gjendje ta largojnë Zjarrin nga fytyrat e tyre e as nga shpinat e tyre, dhe kur aty s’do t’u ofrohet kurrfarë ndihme”.* (21:39)

*“Zjarri do t’i djegë fytyrat e tyre dhe ata do të (duket sikur po) zgërdhihen me buzët e tyre të shfytyruara”.* (23:104)

*“Teshat e tyre do të jenë nga katrani i lëngët, ndërsa fytyrat e tyre do të mbulohen nga Zjarri”.* (14:50)

*“Atëherë, a është njëjtë ai që do t'i kundërvihet me fytyrë ndëshkimit në Ditën e Gjykimit (si ai që është i ruajtur nga kjo)?”* (39:24)

Shih skenën e lemerishme që të bën të rrëqethesh.

*“Në ditën kur të kthehen me fytyra në Zjarr, ata do të thonë:”Mjerë ne! Sikur t’i bindeshim Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij”.* (33:66)

A nuk sheh se ashtu siç mishi dhe peshku rrotullohen kur të piqen, ashtu fytyrat e tyre do të rrotullohen në Zjarrin e Xhehenemit. Kërkojmë shpëtim te Allahu nga ndëshkimi i banorëve të Zjarrit.

*5) Tërheqja zvarrë*

Një tjetër torturë e dhimbshme që qafirët do të përjetojnë është tërheqja zvarrë në fytyrat e tyre: 

*“Vërtet, gjynahqarët janë të gabuar. Në ditën kur ata do të tërhiqen zvarrë me fytyra në Zjarr (do t’u thuhet):’Shijoni prekjen e Xhehenemit’”* (54:47-48)

 Dhimbja e tyre gjatë tërheqjes zvarrë do të shtohet me faktin se ata do të jenë të lidhur me zinxhirë dhe pranga:

* “...kur zgjedhat t'u vihen në qafët e tyre dhe zinxhirët, ata do të tërhiqen zvarrë në lëngun e valuar e të qelbur, pastaj do të digjen”.* (40:70-72) 

Katadeh tha:

“Ata herë do të tërhiqen zvarrë ne Zjarr, herë në el-Hemijm”.19

*6) Nxirja e fytyrave*

Allahu i patëmeta do t’ua nxijë fytyrat banorëve të Xhehenemit:

* “Në ditën kur disa fytyra do të jenë të bardha (vezulluese) dhe disa fytyra do të jenë të zeza (të ngrysura). Atyre me fytyra të zeza do t’u thuhet:’A mohuat pasi që besuat? Shijoni ndëshkimin ngaqë refuzuat besimin”.* (3:106)

 Kjo është nxirje e madhe, sikur errësira e natës të kishte mbuluar fytyrat e tyre.

*“Por ata që bënë keq, si shpërblim do të kenë të keqen të barabartë (me atë që punuan), dhe fytyrat e tyre do t’i mbulojë poshtërimi. Ata s’do të kenë ndihmës nga Allahu. Fytyrat e tyre do të mbulohen sikur të ishte me copa errësire nate. Ata janë banorët e Zjarrit, ku do të qëndrojnë përgjithmonë”.* (10:27)

*7) Zjarri do t’i rrethojë qafirët*

Banorët e Xhehenemit janë qafirët gjynahet dhe mosbindja e të cilëve i rrethon ata, duke mos lënë gjë të mirë për ta. Allahu i lartësuar tha në përgjigje ndaj çifutëve të cilët pohuan se Zjarri do t’i prekë vetëm për një kohë të caktuar:

*“... Kush bën keq dhe rrethohet nga gjynahet e veta, ata janë banorë të Zjarrit; aty do të banojnë (përgjithmonë)”.* (2:81)

Kurrkush s’do të jetë në këso gjendje, përveç një qafiri apo idhujtari. Sidik Hasan Khan thotë:

“Ajo së cilës i referohet këtu si vepra të këqija është një lloj i caktuar i veprimit, arsyet e së cilës duhen të jenë mbizotëruese, pa pasur rrugëdalje apo mënyra për arritjen e mirësisë. Përjetësia në Xhehenem është për qafirët dhe për idhujtarët, kështu që e keqja dhe gjynahu në këtë ajet duhen të interpretohen si kufr dhe shirk. Kështu, argumentet e Mu’tezilive dhe të Havarixhëve dalin të jenë të gabuara nëpërmjet transmetimeve mutewatir, të cilat thonë se gjynahqarët monoteistë përfundimisht do të nxirren nga Xhehenemi”.

Gjynahet dhe veprat e këqija i rrethojnë qafirët sikurse një byzylyk rreth kyçit të dorës, që ndëshkimi t’u përshtatet krimeve të tyre. Prej këtu, Zjarri do t’i rrethojë qafirët nga të gjitha anët, siç edhe thotë Allahu, më i larti:

*“Për ta do të ketë shtrat (nga Zjarri) dhe përmbi do të kenë mbulesë (nga Zjarri)”.* (7:41)

“Shtrati” është ai që vjen ndër ta, kurse “mbulesa” është ajo që vjen mbi ta. Ajo që mendohet me këtë është se Zjarri do t’i rrethojë nga ana e sipërme dhe e poshtme, siç thotë Allahu i madhëruar: 

*“Në ditën kur ndëshkimi do t’i përfshijë nga ana e sipërme dhe nga poshtë këmbëve të tyre”.* (29:55)

* “Ata do të kenë mbulesë të Zjarrit përmbi ta dhe mbulesë nën ta”.* (39:16)

Disa nga Selefët e interpretuan “shtratin” (el-Mihad) si një dyshek dhe “mbulesën” (el-Ghewaash) si një batanije.20

*8) Zjarri do të mbërrijë zemrat e tyre* 

“Rrethimi” mund të interpretohet në një mënyrë tjetër, e cila është se Xhehenemi do të ketë një mur që do t’i rrethojë qafirët, në mënyrë që ata të mos mund të dalin apo të ikin nga aty, siç thotë Allahu i madhëruar: 

*“... Vërtet, Ne kemi përgatitur për punëkëqijtë një Zjarr muret e të cilit do t’i rrethojnë ata (si tendë). Nëse lusin për lehtësim, atyre do t’u jepet ujë si tunxh i shkrirë, i cili do t’ua djegë fytyrat. Sa pije e tmerrshme që është! Dhe sa vendqëndrim i mundimshëm që është!”* (18:29)

Tashmë shpjeguam se trupat fizikë të banorëve të Xhehenemit do të jenë me përmasa gjigande. Pavarësisht kësaj, Zjarri do të depërtojë trupat e tyre, derisa të mbërrijë thellësitë e fundme:

* “Unë do ta hedh atë në Zjarr! E ku e di ti se çka është Zjarri? Ai nuk kursen (asnjë gjynahqar) dhe nuk lë gjë pa djegur, duke ua nxirë dhe djegur lëkurat”.* (74:26-29)

Disa nga Selefët frazën “nuk lë gjë pa djegur” e interpretuan se:”Ai i han eshtrat, mishin dhe trutë, dhe nuk lë gjë pa prekur”21



Allahu fuqimadh thotë:

* “Kurrsesi! Ai sigurisht që do të hidhet në atë që të bën copash. E ku e di ti se çka është ai që të bën copash? (Ai është) Zjarri i ndezur i Allahut, që mbërrin deri në zemra”.* (104:4-6) 

Muhamed ibn Ka’b el-Kurtubi tha:

“Zjarri e han atë, derisa t’ia mbërrijë dhe zemrën. Pastaj trupi i tij do krijohet rishtas. Është transmetuar se, kur Thabit el-Benenij e lexoi këtë ajet, ai tha:’Zjarri do t’i djegë ata, derisa t’i mbërrije zemrat e tyre ndërsa ata janë të gjallë. Kaq e madhe do të jetë vuajtja e tyre!’ Pastaj qau”.

*9) Të përbrendshmet e tyre do të derdhen në Zjarr*

Buhariu dhe Muslim transmetojnë nga Usame ibn Zejd se pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

“Një person do të sillet në Ditën e Ringjalljes dhe do të hidhet në Zjarr. Pastaj të përbrendshmet e tij do të derdhen në Zjarr dhe ai do të detyrohet të ecën përreth tyre si gomari në mulli. Banorët e Xhehenemit do të mblidhen rreth tij dhe do të thonë:’O filan, çka është puna jote? A nuk na urdhëroje për mirë dhe na ndaloje nga e keqja?’ Ai do të thotë:’Unë ju urdhëroja për mirë, por nuk e bëja vetë; dhe ju ndaloja nga e keqja, por e bëja vetë’. Pastaj ai do të vërtitet si gomari në mulli”.23

Një nga njerëzit të përbrendshmet e të cilit do të derdhen në Xhehenem, është Amr ibn Lehej, i cili ishte i pari që ndryshoi fenë e arabëve. Pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) e pa atë tek tërhiqte zvarrë të përbrendshmet e tij në Xhehenem. Muslimi transmeton nga Xhabir ibn Abdullah se pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

“Pashë Amr ibn Amir el-Khuze’in tek tërhiqte zvarrë të përbrendshmet e tij, dhe ai ishte i pari që paraqiti es-Sa’iben (një deve e lënë e lirë për hir të idhujve dhe e cila nuk përdorej për ngarkesë)”24

*10) Zinxhirët, prangat dhe çekiçët e banorëve të Zjarrit .*

Allahu i madhëruar ka premtuar se për banorët e Xhehenemit do të ketë pranga dhe çekiçë: 

*"Për mohuesit Ne kemi përgatitur zinxhirë të hekurt, zgjedha dhe një Zjarr flakërues".* (76:4)

* "Te Ne ka pranga dhe Zjarr, si dhe ushqim që ta zë frymën e një ndëshkim të dhimbshëm".* (73: 12-13) 

Zgjedhat do të vendosen rreth qafave të tyre: 

*"... Ne do të vejmë zgjedha në qafët e qafirëve. A do të ndëshkohen për tjetër pos veprat e tyre të këqija".* (34:33) 

*"Kur zgjedhat të vihen rreth qafave të tyre dhe zinxhirët, ata do të tërhiqen zvarrë".* (40:71) 

Zinxhirët apo prangat janë diçka me të cilën Allahu fuqimadh do t'i ndëshkojë ata: 

*"Te Ne ka pranga ..."* (73:12) 

Zinxhirët janë një lloj tjetër i ndëshkimit me të cilin punëkëqijtë do të lidhen mu siç lidhen kriminelët në këtë botë. Shih sesi i përshkruan Allahu ata:

*"(Do të thuhet)Kapeni dhe lidheni, dhe digjeni në Zjarrin flakërues; pastaj lidheni me zinxhirë me gjatësi prej shtatëdhjetë parakrahë".* (69:30-32) 

Allahu i plotfuqishëm u ka premtuar banorëve të Zjarrit shtanga të hekurta me grremç, që janë sikurse çekiçë, me të cilët do të rrihen punëkëqijtë sa herë që orvaten të dalin nga Zjarri dhe do të hidhen edhe më thellë në Xhehenem: 

*"Dhe për ta ka shtanga të hekurta me grremç. Sa herë që përpiqen të dalin nga aty nga ankthi, do të zmbrapsen dhe do t'u thuhet:'Shijoni djegien!"* (22:21-22)

*11) Ata do të shoqërohen në Xhehenem nga objektet e tyre të adhurimit dhe nga shejtanët e tyre*

Qafirët dhe idhujtarët madhëronin zota të rrejshëm në vend të Allahut të patëmeta. Ata i mbronin ata (idhujt) dhe e jepnin veten dhe pasurinë e tyre në adhurimin ndaj tyre. Në Ditën e Ringjalljes, Allahu do të bëjë që idhujt të cilët i adhuronin në vend të Tijin të hyjnë në Zjarr si mënyrë e poshtërimit të tyre, që ata të dinë se ishin të devijuar dhe adhuronin diçka që s'ka mundësi as t'u bëjë dobi e as dëm: 

*"Vërtet, ju (qafira) dhe zotat (e rrejshëm) që ju adhuroni veç Allahut s'janë tjetër veçse lëndë djegëse e Xhehenemit. (Pa dyshim që) Ju do të hyni në të! Sikur këta të ishin zota, nuk do të përfundonin aty, por secili do të qëndrojë aty".* (21:98-99) 

Ibn Rexheb thotë:

"Ngaqë qafirët adhurojnë zotat e tyre në vend të Allahut dhe besojnë se ata do të ndërmjetësojnë për ta te Allahu dhe do t'i afrojnë ata te Allahu, ata do të ndëshkohen me praninë e këtyre zotave në Xhehenem së bashku me ta si një mënyrë poshtërimi, për t'i bërë ata të ndjejnë pikëllim dhe keqardhje. Kjo sepse, kur një ndëshkim të shoqërohet me një gjë që ishte shkak i ndëshkimit, dhimbja dhe pikëllimi bëhen më të forta".25

Për këtë shkak, dielli dhe hëna do të hidhen në Xhehenem dhe do të jenë lëndë djegëse e tij, për t'i ndëshkuar punëkëqijtë që i adhuronin ata në vend të Allahut, siç thuhet në hadith:


"Dielli dhe hëna do të sillen në Xhehenem"  26

el-Kurtubi tha:

"Ato do të vendosen në Xhehenem, sepse qenë adhuruar në vend të Allahut të lartësuar. Kjo s'është ndëshkim për ta (diellin dhe hënën), sepse ato janë gjëra të pajetë, por kjo do të bëhet me qëllim që qafirëve t'u shtohet pikëllimi dhe turpi. Kjo është çfarë është thënë nga disa dijetarë". 27

Nga ky shkak, qafirët dhe shejtanët e tyre do të mblidhen bashkë, me qëllim që t'u bëhet më i rëndë ndëshkimi:

* "Nëse dikush tërhiqet nga të përkujtuarit e më të Mëshirshmit (Allahut), Ne i caktojmë atij një shejtan për shoqërues. Dhe vërtet ata (shejtanët) i shmangin nga rruga, por ata mendojnë se janë të udhëzuar. Kur i tilli të Na vjen, thotë (shoqëruesit të vet):'Sikur të ishim larg unë dhe ti si lindja e perëndimi. Sa shoqërues i keq!’ (Atyre u thuhet) Sot s’do t’ju bëjë dobi (pendimi), meqë vepruat keq dhe ju do të ndani ndëshkimin bashkë (me shejtanin shoqëruesin tënd)”.* (43:36-39)

*12) Pikëllimi, keqardhja dhe lutja e tyre* 

Kur qafirët të shohin Xhehenemin, do t'i kapë një pikëllim i madh, por keqardhja s'do t'u bëjë punë atëherë:

*"... ata do të shfaqin pendimin, kur të shohin ndëshkimin, por ndaj tyre do të gjykohet me drejtësi dhe kurrfarë e padrejte s'do t'u bëhet".* (10:54)

Kur qafirët të shohin shënimet e veprave të tyre dhe të shohin kufrin dhe shirkun e tyre për të cilin do të meritojnë përjetësinë në Xhehenem, do të luten që të harrohen dhe të vdesin:

*"Ai që i jepen shënimet prapa shpinës, do të lutet për shkatërrim, dhe do të hyjë në Zjarrin flakërues".* (84:10-12)

Ata vazhdimisht do të luten që të harrohen, kur të hidhen në Zjarr dhe ai t’i prekë ata:

*"Kur ata të hidhen të lidhur bashkë me zinxhirë në një vend të ngushtë aty, do të luten për shkatërrim! Mos e kërkoni vetëm një herë shkatërrimin, por kërkojeni shumë herë”.* (25:13-14)

Klithmat e tyre do të vijnë duke u shtuar dhe do të bëhen më të dëshpëruara, dhe ata do ta lusin Zotin e tyre me shpresë që ai t'i nxjerrë nga Zjarri:

*"Aty, ata do të klithin:'Zoti ynë! Na nxirr nga këtu! Ne do të veprojmë punë të mira e jo çfarë bëmë".* (35:37)

Atëherë, ata do të kuptojnë gabimin dhe marrëzinë e mosbesimit të tyre:

*"Do të thonë:'Sikur të dëgjonim dhe të arsyetonim, nuk do të ishim midis banorëve të Zjarrit flakërues'".* (67:10)

*"Ata do të thonë:'Zoti ynë! Na bërë dy herë të vdesim dhe dy herë na dhe jetë! Tash po i pranojmë gjynahet tona. A ka rrugëdalje nga kjo?'"* (40:11)

Por, lutja e tyre do të refuzohet ashpërsisht dhe ata do të marrin përgjigjen që e meritojnë kafshët:

*"Ata do të thonë:'Zoti ynë! Na kaploi mjerimi dhe në humbëm rrugën. Zoti ynë! Na nxirr nga këtu! Nëse kthehemi (së keqes), atëherë vërtet do të jemi zullumqarë!' Ai do të thotë:'Shporruni! Dhe mos më flisni!'"* (23:106:108)

Premtimi do të realizohet dhe ata do të arrijnë deri aty ku kurrfarë lutje s'do t'u bëjë punë dhe do të mbeten të pashpresë:

*"Vetëm sikur t'i shihje punëkëqijtë kur t'i ulin kokat para Zotit të tyre (dhe të thonë):'Zoti ynë, pamë dhe dëgjuam. Tash na kthe (në dynja) e të bëjmë vepra të mira, se ne përnjëmend po besojmë (tash)'. Po të donim Ne, do ta udhëzonim çdo shpirt, por Fjala ime se do të mbushi Xhehenemin me xhinë e njerëz së bashku do të realizohet. Shijoni, pra (ndëshkimin). Meqë harruat takimin e kësaj Dite, edhe ne do t'ju harrojmë juve. Shijoni ndëshkimin e përjetshëm për punët që bëtë!"* (32:12-14)

*"Pastaj banorët e Xhehenemit do t’i thërrasin rojtarët e Xhehenemit:'Luteni Zotin tuaj të na e lehtësojë së paku një ditë! Ata do të thonë:'A nuk ju erdhën të Dërguar me Shenja të qarta?' Do të thonë:'Po'. Ata do të përgjigjen:'Atëherë lutuni (sa të doni)! Por, lutja e qafirëve është e kotë".* (40:49-50)

Pastaj ata do të kërkojnë ndërmjetësim që Zoti i tyre t'u japë fund atyre:

*"Ata do të klithin:'O Malik, (roja e Xhehenemit)!, le të na japë fund Zoti yt!' Ai do të thotë:'Aty do të qëndroni (përgjithmonë)'".* (43:77)

Gjithçka që ata kërkojnë do të refuzohet. Nuk do të ketë dalje nga Zjarri, lehtësim të ndëshkimit apo vdekje. E tërë kjo do të jetë ndëshkim i përjetshëm, dhe do t'u thuhet:

*"... duruat apo nuk duruat, krejt është njëjtë. Ju po ndëshkoheni vetëm për atë çfarë bënit".* (52:16)

Pas kësaj, ata vajtimi i tyre do të shtohet edhe më shumë dhe ata do të qajnë gjatë:

* "Le të qeshin pak, se shumë do të qajnë si shpagim për atë çfarë bënin".* (9:82) 

Ata do të qajnë, derisa të mos u mbeten lot, pastaj do të qajnë me gjak dhe lotët e tyre do të lënë gjurmë në fytyrat e tyre si kanalet që uji i bën në gur. Në el-Mustedrek të Hakimit, ka një transmetim nga Abdullah ibn Kajs se i Dërguari (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

 "Banorët e Xhehenemit do të qajnë aq shumë, saqë, sikur të vendoseshin anijet në lotët e tyre, do të lundronin; dhe ata do të qajnë me gjak në vend të lotëve". Enes ibn Malik transmetoi se pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

Enes ibn Malik transmetoi se pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

"Banorët e Xhehenemit do të qajnë dhe do të qajnë derisa të mos u mbetet pikë loti. Pastaj do të qajnë me gjak, derisa t'u bëhen kanalet në fytyrë. Sikur anijet të vendoseshin në të (gjakun), do të lundronin".28

Këta punëkëqij humbën shpirtrat dhe familjet e tyre, kur e preferuan kufrin (mosbesimin) ndaj imanit (besimit). Dëgjo vajtimin dhe klithmat, kur ata të ndëshkohen:

*"Në Ditën kur të kthehen përmbys me fytyrë në zjarr, do të thonë:'Mjerë ne!, sikur t'i bindeshim Allahut të Dërguarit!' Dhe thonë: 'Zoti ynë!, vërtet ne i dëgjuam të parët tanë dhe ata na çorientuan nga Rruga. Zoti ynë!, jepu atyre ndëshkim të dyfishtë dhe mallkoji ata me një mallkim të madh!'"* (33:66-68) 

Dëgjo sesi Allahu i lartësuar i përshkroi gjendjet e tyre: 

*"Sa u përket të mjerëve, ata do të jenë në Zjarr duke psherëtirë thellë e ulët. Aty do "*  (11:106-107) 

Ez-Zexhexh tha:

"Psherëtima e thellë (ez-Zefijr) është për shkak të intensitetit të ofshamës dhe kjo do të jetë e skajshme. Qe sugjeruar se ez-Zefijr do të thotë gulçimi i frymës në gjoks, për shkak të frikës së madhe, saqë dhe brinjët do të fryhen. Psherëtima e ulët (esh-Shehijk) është fryma e nxjerrë ngadalë apo frymëmarrja e ngadaltë, e zgjatur. Sido që të jetë, kjo tregon për shkallën e lartë të ankthit dhe mjerimit. Situata e tyre krahasohet me atë zemra e të cilit kaplohet nga nxehtësia dhe shpirti i të cilit është i rrethuar nga ajo. el-Lejth tha:'ez-Zefijr do të thotë se një njeri do të ketë frymëmarrje të thella, për shkak të ankthit të madh, kurse esh-Shekijk i referohet nxjerrjes se frymës'".29[/SIZE
__________________________________________________  _________

12 Muslim në Kitab el-Xhenneh ue Sifat Na’imihaa, Baab Shiddet Harr en-Nar 4/2185. 
13 El-Buhari në Sahih, Kitab er-Rekak, Bab Sifat el-Xheneh uen-Nar, Fet’h el-Bari 11/417, dhe Muslim në Sahih e tij, Kitab el-Iman 1/196, nr.363.
14 Sahih Muslim, Kitab el-Iman 1/196, nr.364; Muslim po ashtu transmeton nga Ebu Se’id el-Khudri në kaptinën e njëjtë, nr.361. 
15 Buhariu në Kitab er-Rikak, Bab Sifat el-Xhenneh uen-Nar, Feth el-Bari 11/417 dhe Muslim në Kitab el-Imam, Bab Shifa’at en-Nebi; Ali ibn ebi Talib 1/195, hadithi nr.360.
16 et-Tedhkireh, f.409. 
17 et-Tekhwif min en-Nar, f.142-143
18 Et-Tirmidhi tha:”Ky është hadith sahih-gharib-hasan”. (et-Tekhwif min en-Nar, f.145, Xhami el-Usul 10/540)
19 Ibn Rexheb, et-Tekhwif min en-Nar, f.147)
20 Tefsir ibn Kethir 3/168.
21 Ibn Rexheb, et-Tekhwif min en-Nar, f.146. 
22 et-Tekhwif min en-Nar, f.146). 
23 el-Buhari dhe Muslim, Mishkat el-Mesabih 2/642, hadithi nr.5139.
24 Mishkat el-Mesabih 2/642)
25 et-Tekhwif min en-Nar, f.105. 
26 el-Bejheki në Shu'eb el-Iman, dhe el-Bezzar, el-Isma'ilij dhe el-Khatabij; shih Silsilet el-Hadith es-Sahiha 1/32). 
27 el-Kurtubi, et-Tedhkirah, f.392.
28 Shejh Nasirudin el-Albani i transmetoi këto dy hadithe në Silsilet el-Hadithe es-Sahiha (4/245, nr.1679) dhe ia atribuoi hadithin e parë el-Hakimit në el-Mustedrek. El-Hakim tha: "Ky hadith ka isnadin sahi". Edh-Dhehebi u pajtua me të. Shejh Nasir tha: "Ai është dashur të shtojë: sipas kritereve të Buharit dhe Muslimit. Të gjithë burrat që transmetuan këtë hadith, janë nga ata prej të cilëve kanë shënuar Buhari dhe Muslim. Ai përmendi se njëri prej tyre, Ebul-Nu'man, llagapi i të cilit ishte ‘Arim, s'ishte i sigurt. Shejh Nasiri citoi hadithin e dytë në mbështetje të të parit dhe ia atribuoi atë Ibn Maxhes dhe Ibn ebi Dunjas. Jezid er-Rekkes, një nga transmetuesit, është da'if, por pjesa tjetër e transmetuesve janë nga ata prej të cilëve transmetuan Buhari dhe Muslim.
29 Siddik Hasan Khan, Jekedhet uli el-I'tibar, f.72.

----------


## ramazan_it

*Si të shpëtosh nga Xhehenemi* 

Meqë kufri është ai që do ta dënojë personin me Zjarr të përjetshëm, mënyra e shpëtimit nga Zjarri është nëpërmjet imanit dhe veprave të mira. Kështu, muslimanët i luten Zotit të tyre me besim për t'i shpëtuar nga Zjarri:

* "Ata që thonë 'Zoti ynë!, ne përnjëmend besuam. Na i fal gjynahet dhe na shpëto nga ndëshkimi i Xhehenemit".* (3:16)

*"... Zoti ynë, nuk e krijove kot tërë këtë. Lavdi të qoftë Ty. Na shpëto nga ndëshkimi me Zjarr. Zoti ynë, atë që e Ti e fut në Zjarr, e ke poshtëruar, dhe punëkëqijtë s'do të kenë ndihmues. Zoti ynë, ne e dëgjuam thirrjen e thirrësit për në besim:'Besoni në Zotin tuaj', dhe besuam. Zoti ynë, na i fal gjynahet dhe na i fshij padrejtësitë tona, dhe na i merr shpirtrat në shoqërinë e të drejtëve (el-Ebrar). Zoti ynë, na jep atë që na premtove nëpërmjet të Dërguarit tënd dhe na shpëto nga turpi i Ditës së Gjykimit, se Ti kurrë s'e thyen premtimin".* (3:191:194)

 Shumë hadithe flasin hollësisht lidhur me këtë çështje dhe i përshkruajnë veprat që të ruajnë nga Zjarri; për shembull, dashuria ndaj Allahut të patëmeta. Në el-Mustedrek të el-Hakim dhe në el-Musned të Imam Ahmedit ka një transmetim nga Enes ibn Malik, ku thuhet:

"I Dërguari i Allahut tha: 'Pasha Allahun, Allahu kurrë nuk do ta hedhë në Zjarr atë që e do".30

Agjërimi, po ashtu, është një shkak i shpëtimit nga Zjarri, siç transmetohet në el-Musned dhe el-Bejheki në Shu'eb el-Iman, me zinxhir hasen nga Xhabir ibn Abdullah:'I Dërguari i Allahut tha:

'Agjërimi është mburojë nga ndëshkimi i Allahut'". 31

Nëse agjërimi shoqërohet me kohë të xhihadit kundër armikut, atëherë kjo është një fitore e madhe, siç qe transmetuar nga Ebu Se'id el-Khudri se i Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

"Kushdo që agjëron një ditë në xhihadin në rrugë të Allahut, Allahu do ta largojë fytyrën e tij shtatëdhjetë vjet largësi nga Zjarri". 32

Të tjera mënyra të shpëtimit nga Zjarri janë frika ndaj Allahut dhe xhihadi për hir të Tijin:

*"Për atë që i tutet qëndrimit para Allahut, do të ketë dy Kopshte (në Xhenet)".* (55:46) 

et-Tirmidhi dhe en-Nesa'i transmetuan nga Ebu Hurejre se i Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

"Kurrkush që qan nga frika ndaj Allahut s'do të hyjë në Xhehenem për aq sa qumështi të kthehet në gji (dmth kurrë). Një person s'do të ketë edhe pluhurin nga luftimi në rrugë të Allahut, edhe tymin e xhehenemit".33

Buhariu transmeton nga Ebu Ebs se i Dërguari i Allahut tha:

*"Dy këmbë që pluhurosen për hir të Allahut, kurrë s'do të takohen në Zjarrin e Xhehenemit".* 34

Muslimi transmeton nga Ebu Hurejre se i Dërguari i Allahut tha:

"Një qafir dhe ai që e vret atë kurrë s'do të takohen në Zjarrin e Xhehenemit". 35

Ne, po ashtu, mund të mbrohemi nga Zjarri duke kërkuar mbrojtjen e Allahut nga ai: 

* "Ata që thonë 'O Zot ynë, na largo nga ndëshkimi i Xhehenemit, se vërtet ndëshkimi i tij është pambarim. Sa vendqëndrim i keq që është ai!"* (25:64-65) 

Ahmed, Ibn Maxheh, Ibn Hibban dhe el-Hakim transmetojnë me isnad sahi nga Enesi se i Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) tha:

"Kurrkush nuk e lut Allahun për Xhenet tri herë veçse Xheneti thotë:'O Allah, pranoje në Xhenet'. Dhe asnjë musliman nuk i kërkon mbrojtje Allahut nga Xhehenemi tri herë veçse Xhehenemi thotë:'O Allah, shpëtoje atë nga unë'".36

Buhariu dhe Muslim transmetojnë nga Ebu Hurejre se, kur pejgamberi po fliste lidhur me melekët që kërkojnë tubimet e dhikrit, tha:

"Allahu i pyet ata, ndonëse e di më së miri:'Nga çka po kërkojnë mbrojtje?' Ata i thonë:'Nga Zjarri'. Ai pyet:'A e kanë parë atë?' Ata thonë:'Jo, pasha Allahun, o Zot, ata nuk e kanë parë'. Ai thotë:'Si do të ishte sikur të shihnin?' Ata thonë:'Ata do të tuteshin edhe më shumë dhe do të ishin më të shqetësuar për t'i ikur atij'. Ai thotë:'Dëshmoni se i kam falur ata'".37

__________________________________________________  ___________

30 Sahih, shih Sahih el-Xhami 6/104. 
31 Transmetuar nga Ahmed, en-Nesa'i, Ibn Maxheh dhe Ibn Khuzejmeh dhe isnadi i tij është sahih (Sahih el-Xhami 3/264). 
32 Ahmed, Buhari, Muslim, et-Tirmidhi dhe en-Nesa'i (Sahih el-Xhami 5/310). 
33 Mishkat el-Mesabih 2/356, nr.3228, isnad sahi. 
34 Mishkat el-Mesabih 2/349, mr.3794). 
35 Mishkat el-Mesabih 2/349, nr.3795. 
36 Sahi el-Xhami 5/145, nr.5506.
37 Sahih el-Xhami 2/233, nr.2169.

----------


## ramazan_it

Tash nuk na mbetet tjetër përveç se me ju lut All-llahut për të na shpëtuar nga ai xhehennemi dhe të na bëjë që të jemi prej banuesit të xhennetit.

O Zot i Madhërueshëm prano prej nesh lutjet me të cilat i drejtohemi Madhërisë Tënde, sepse Ti je i Vetmi që i pranon lutjet.

O Zot i Plotëfuqishëm i lutemi Madhërisë Tënde që të na drejtosh e udhëzosh në të vërtetën në rrugën e drejtë dhe të shpëtimit, për në derën të Xhennetit.

Na fal neve o Mëshirues, na fal neve o Bamirës i Përgjithshëm.

Gjithashtu o Zot i Plotëfuqishëm, të lutemi që të na largosh prej nesh të gjitha të ligat e kësaj dhe asaj bote.

O All-llah, na bën që ta njohim të vërtetën si të vertet dhe ta ndjekim ate, e të pavërtetën si të pavërtet dhe të largohemi prej saj.

O All-llah, bëje të dimë se kush jemi, çka jemi dhe pse jemi në këtë botë?

O All--lahu ynë i Vetëm dhe i Pashoq, bëje të dijmë se kjo botë është kaluese, ndërsa bota tjetër është e përhershme dhe e pambarueshme. Bëje që zemrat tona të stabilizohen në atë që Ty na ke urdhëruar, që sytë tonë të shohën të mirën dhe t'i largohen të keqjes, veshët tona të dëgjojnë vetëm të mirën dhe ta largohen të keqes, gojat tona të flasën të mirën dhe të ruajmë gjuhët tona nga përgojimet dhe fjalët e këqija, këmbët tona të ecin me hapa të sigurtë drejtë rrugës së shpëtimit, në të cilën rrugë kanë qenë Pejgamberët e Tu.

O All-llah, ne jemi një popull më i vjetër në Ballkan, kemi deklaruar se jemi shqiptarë musliman, përveç Teje askujt nuk i themi aman.

O All-llah, rininë tonë të cilën e duam pa masë ata janë shpirti jonë, zemra jonë, gjaku jonë gëzimi jonë, dëfrimi jonë, pasuria jonë, ardhmëria jonë, arsimoj o All-llah dhe bërja fenë Islame që ta mësojnë e asnjëherë që ta mohojnë ose ta qortojnë.

O All-llah, nëse besimin e kemi të dobët na e forco, nëse kemi humbur rrugën na drejto, nëse nuk dijmë na meso, nëse harojmë na kujto, nëse jemi të hidhëruar na pajto, nëse jemi larguar na ofro, nëse zemrat tona janë bërë gurr na butëso, nëse jemi pakic na shumëzo, nëse sëmuremi na shëro, nëse vdesim na mëshiro dhe me ne gjithnjë qëndro.

Për fund O Zot, te Ti kemi një lutje më të përgjithshme që, injorantët për fenë e tyre që fare pak e njohën t'i drejtosh e udhëzosh që, në ditë e gjykimit bashkë me ne t'i takosh dhe me Xhennetul Firdevsin të na gradosh.

Amin!


Së fundi ju përshëndes me përshëndetjen më madhështore që ekziston në tokë dhe në qiell, me:

" Esselamun alejkum we rahmetullahi we berekatuhu! "

----------


## ramazan_it

*Zjarri dhe dënimi i banorëve të tij*


 Autor: Musaid bin Sad el-Huxhejli Ahmed bin Rashid e-Rruhejli


Zjarri është banesa, të cilën Allahu e ka përgatitur për mosbesimtarët. Nxehtësia e tij është e madhe, kërbaçët (për ndëshkim) janë të hekurt, fundin e ka të largët.

Me të vërtetë, kur një gur i madh hidhet në të, ai vazhdon të bjerë për shtatëdhjetë vjet, derisa të mbërrijë fundin e tij. Ai sillet, Ditën e Kijametit, me shtatëdhjetëmijë kapistra, dhe me çdo kapistër shtatëdhjetëmijë melekë, të cilët e tërheqin. 

Zjarri, në këtë botë, është vetëm një pjesë nga shtatëdhjetë pjesët e tij. Aty ka gjarpërinj, me trup si qafat e devesë, dhe akrepa, si mushkat. Kur ndonjëri e pickon mosbesimtarin, ai i ndien dhimbjet e helmit për dyzet vite. Rrobat e banorëve të tij janë nga zjarri, ushqim i tyre është zekumi1, ndërsa si pije kanë qelbin dhe ujin që përvëlon. Sikur një pikë e zekumit të pikonte në këtë botë, do t'ua prishte jetën banorëve të dynjasë. 

A thua, si është puna me atë që ky është ushqimi i tij! Ushqehet, derisa t'i mbushet barku, pastaj e pason me ujin që përvëlon. Kur ia afron atë gojës, i bije lëkura e fytyrës, dhe, mbasi ta ketë pirë, i shkrihet krejt çfarë kishte në bark. 

Më pas, qëllohet me kërbaç të hekurt, dhe çdo pjesë e trupit bije para tij. U mbërthehen duart, me pranga për qafë. Balli me këmbët u bashkohen prej mbrapa shpine, me anë të zinxhirëve, dhe kështu ata ballafaqohen me dënimin, duke mos pasur mundësi të mbrohen me duart e tyre dhe duke mos mundur ta mënjanojnë nga fytyrat. 

Ata kërkojnë nga ruajtësit e xhehenemit, të cilët janë të ashpër dhe shumë të fortë, që ta lusin Allahun që t'ua lehtësojë dënimin, qoftë edhe vetëm një ditë, kurse ata ua kthejnë, duke u thënë:

''*A nuk erdhën tek ju të Dërguarit, me dëshmi e prova të qarta?''. Ata u përgjigjën:''Po'', ndërsa ata, prapë, ua kthejnë, duke u thënë: ''Atëherë, thërrisni (si të doni)! Dhe thirrja e mosbesimtarëve s'është veçse (endje) në humbje!''* (Gafir, 50)

*"Ata thërrasin:''O Malik (Ruajtësi i Xhehenemit)! Le të na japë fund Zoti yt!'' Ai do t'u thotë: ''Sigurisht, që do të mbeteni përjetë.''* (Zuhruf, 77)

*"Ata luten, duke thënë:''Zoti Ynë! Na nxjerr që këtej! Nëse, ndonjëherë, do të ktheheshim (tek e keqja përsëri), atëherë, vërtet, do të ishim Dhalimin (politeistë, keqbërës)". Ai (Allahu) do t'u thotë:''Rrini në të, me turp! Dhe mos më flisni!''* (Mu'minun, 106-107)

Kështu, kur ata humbasin çdo shpresë për të fituar ndonjë të mirë, fillojnë me pëllitje e me ulërimë, dhe me lutje për mjerim e shkatërrim.

__________________________________________________  __________

1. Emër peme, në xhehenem, me frute të hidhur, me erë të keqe dhe pamje trishtuese.

----------


## ramazan_it

*Ftohtësia e Zemherir* 

Grup autorësh 

Ibnul-Kajjim ka thënë: *Thënia e Allahut: « Kurrgjë të ftohët sdo të shijojnë aty e as ndonjë pije, përveç ujit të valuar dhe ghesaka »* [en-Nebe, 24-25]

 Ky është zemherir. Ai i djegë ata me ftohtësinë ekstreme të tij mu ashtu siç i djegë me nxehtësinë e tij. 

Është thënë nga Muxhahid dhe nga Mukatil se kjo është kulmi i ftohtësisë. [Bedai el-Feuaid, 2/244] 

El-Hafidh ibn Rexheb ka thënë: Allahu i lartësuar e ka paraqitur atë që gjendet në këtë botë, në aspektin e nxehtësisë dhe të ftohtësisë, në lidhje me nxehtësinë dhe ftohtësinë e xhehenemit dhe si një dëshmi për të. Për këtë arsye, është e rekomandueshme të kërkohet shpëtim nga xhehenemi, kur personi ndjen këtë [ftohtësinë dhe nxehtësinë].

Është transmetuar nga Uthman ed-Darimij dhe nga të tjerët hadithi i Deraxhit, nga Ebu Hajthem ... se Ebu Hurejre i ka transmetuar atij se pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka thënë:

 Nëse njeriu thotë në një ditë shumë të nxehtë:Kurrkush nuk meriton të adhurohet, përveç Allahut. Sa e nxehtë është kjo ditë! O Allah, më shpëto nga Zjarri i xhehenemit, Allahu i thotë xhehenemit:Vërtet, një rob i Imi më kërkoi shpëtim nga nxehtësia jote. Vërtet, Unë të marr për dëshmitar se e shpëtova atë. Nëse njeriu thotë në një ditë shumë të ftohët:Kurrkush nuk meriton të adhurohet, përveç Allahut. Sa e ftohët është kjo ditë! O Allah, më shpëto nga zemherir i xhehenemit, Allahu i thotë xhehenemit:Vërtet, një rob i Imi më kërkoi shpëtim nga zemheriri yt. Vërtet, Unë të marr për dëshmitar se e shpëtova atë. Sahabët pyetën:Çka është zemherir i xhehenemit?
Ai u përgjigj:Ai është një vendbanim ku hidhet mosbesimtari, ku do të shqyhet nga të ftohtit ekstrem të tij1

El-Ajni ka thënë: Kurrgjë nuk e parandalon zemheririn të dalë nga i njëjti Zjarr i xhehenemit, sepse ajo që mendohet me Zjarr i xhehenemit është vendi i tij, xhehenemi, dhe në të ka një nivel të zemherir [ftohtësisë].

Është thënë se ska kundërthënie në kombinimin e nxehtësisë dhe ftohtësisë në Zjarrin e xhehenemit, sepse Zjarri i xhehenemit është xhehenemi, dhe është transmetuar që disa pjesë të tij janë zjarr, kurse të tjerat janë zemherir [të ftohta]. Dhe ato nuk gjenden në të njëjtin vend, sepse është e pamundshme që ato të jenë të kombinuara në të njëjtin vend.

Them [el-Ajni]: Ai që ka krijuar sundimin, përfshirë akullin dhe zjarrin, është i aftë të kombinojë dy gjëra të kundërta në një vend. Veç kësaj, xhehenemi është nga çështjet e së padukshmes dhe këto çështje nuk duhet krahasuar me çështjet e kësaj bote. [Umdet el-Karij, 7350]

__________________________________________________  _____________

1 Sipas shejh Albanit, ky hadith s'është autentik. [Feth el-Barij, 3/71]

----------


## ramazan_it

*Prekja e Sekar*

Hulumtim i Call To Islam1

Vërtet, Sekar [Djegësi] është Zjarri i xhehenemit. Ai është Pusi pa fund [xhehenemi], Zjarri flakërues [el-Xhehijm], Burgu [Sixhxhin], Shtypësi [el-Hutame] dhe Vendbanimi i shkatërrimit [Darul-beuaar] 2

Allahu, më i Larti, thotë: 

*« Do ta gjuaj atë në Sekar. Dhe çka të bëri të kuptosh se çështë Sekar? Ai nuk kursen aspak [asnjë mëkatar] e as nuk lë pa djegur lëkurat »* [el-Mudethir, 26-29]
Nga të gjitha krijesat e Allahut që njohim, xhehenemi është më i tmerrshmi. Ai është i shëmtuar, i ndyrë, i zymtë, i tërbuar, i dhimbshëm, i dëmshëm, i pafund dhe i pamëshirshëm. Edhe gjëja më e tmerrshme që mund të imagjinojmë apo ëndërrojmë, nuk mund të krahasohet me një moment të vetëm në xhehenem.


Xhehenemi është i përjetshëm, i gjithmonshëm3. Torturës së tij apo banorëve të tij kurrë sdo tu vjen fundi. Ai është një humnerë tmerrësisht e thellë, saqë, po të hidhej një gur në të, do bënte shtatëdhjetë vjet për të mbërri fundin e tij4. Ai sheh5 dhe flet6. Ai do të tërbohet ethshëm, kur ti shohë mosbesimtarët7. Ai do të sillet sikurse grabitqari kur vëren prenë e tij. Ai është shtatëdhjetë herë më i fortë sesa zjarri i kësaj bote8 dhe shfrytëzon njerëzit dhe gurët si lëndë djegëse9



Banorët e xhehenemit dallojnë sipas përmasave të dënimit. Personi me dënimin më të lehtë në xhehenem10, do të ketë një qymyrgur të ndezur nën këmbë, çka do të bëjë që atij ti vlojë truri11. Rojet e xhehenemit janë të ashpra dhe të vrazhda, dhe skanë kurrfarë konsideratë apo keqardhje ndaj banorëve të tij. Ato e mbajnë të nxehur e të flaktë për të ligat e njerëzve të tij12.

Banorëve të xhehenemit nuk do tju lejohet të vdesin apo të pushojnë, sepse vdekja tashmë do tu jetë therë përpara syve të tyre13. Kështu, ata do të jetojnë përjetësisht në mjerim dhe poshtërim  një jetë më e tmerrshme se vdekja14.

Njerëzit e xhehenemit do të jenë të përmasave gjigande. Sasia tepër e madhe e lëkurës që do ti mbështjellë trupat e mëdhenj të tyre si dhe trashësia e lëkurave të tyre do ta bëjë të mundshme një prani më të gjatë në Zjarr dhe, si pasojë, më shumë dhimbje. Në xhehenem, mosbesimtarët do ti kenë supet e gjëra aq sa është gjatësia të cilën e përshkon një kalorës i shpejtë për tri ditë15, kurse dhëmballët e tyre do të jenë të mëdha sa kodra Uhud16. Dhe lëkura e tyre do të jetë e trashë sa gjatësia e udhëtimit tre netësh17 apo dyzetedy kut e matur nga një dorë gjigande18. Ndenjësja e tij në xhehenem do të ketë madhësinë sa largësia mes Mekës dhe Medinës19. Pavarësisht trashësisë së tyre, lëkurat e mosbesimtarëve do të digjen krejtësisht. Ato lëkura të mëdha e të trasha vazhdimisht do të ripërtërihen, në mënyrë që mosbesimtarët të shijojnë dhimbjen pandërprerë20. Nëse lëkura e tyre do të digjej krejtësisht dhe të mos zëvendësohej, ata sdo të ndjenin më dhimbjen. Por, një favor i tillë sdo tu bëhet atyre.


Njerëzit e xhehenemit do të hanë një bimë helmuese e gjembaçe dhe frytin e tmerrshëm nga druri Zekum, i cili mbin nga fundi i xhehenemit. Ai do të vlojë në barqet e tyre si plumbi i shkrirë. Pija e tyre është një përzierje e bërë nga lëngjet e valuara. Ai do të jetë aq i nxehtë, saqë do ti djegë dhe do ti shqyejë barqet dhe zorrët e tyre e ti bëjë copash. Ushqimi dhe pija e tyre sdo ta heqë urinë e tyre e as sdo ta shuajë etjen e tyre21. Madje, ato vetëm së do tua shtojnë dhimbjen dhe vuajtjet. Veç nxehtësisë së madhe, ushqimi i tyre do të jetë tmerrësisht i ndyrë22. Kur ata të lypin diçka për të ftohur trupat e tyre të pjekur, do të pranojnë vetëm më shumë lëng të ndyrë e të valë në kokat e fytyrat e tyre, çka do ti shtojë agonisë së tyre23.

Ata do të mbyllen brenda teshave nga zjarri24 dhe prangave të hekurta në qafët e tyre25 dhe të futen në një zinxhirë, gjatësia e të cilit është shtatëdhjetë kut26. Ata do të kenë shtrojë të zjarrtë27 dhe vazhdimisht do të vajtojnë për vuajtjet e thella e të pafundme. Rënkimet dhe ofshamat e tyre do të mund të dëgjohen nga kushdo që mund të dëgjojë28. Ata do të qajnë pandërprerë, por, në vend të lotëve, do tu dalë gjak në sasi aq të mëdha, sa anijet mund do të mund të lundronin në lotët e tyre29.


 Ata do të trajtohen me poshtërimin më të madh, të prangosur, të lënë pas dore dhe të torturuar. Fytyrat e tyre do të fërkohen për pisllëkun dhe nxehtësinë e xhehenemit, dhe do tu thuhet: 

*« Shijoni prekjen e Sekar [Djegësit] »* [el-Kamer, 48]

Ata do të përballen me torturë pas torture, si fizike, ashtu edhe emocionale. Vuajtja e tyre emocionale do të ndodhë në mënyra të ndryshme:

Ata do të pendohen për mosbindjen ndaj Allahut të lartësuar dhe të Dërguarit të Tij. Ata do ti urrejnë udhëheqësit e tyre, të cilët i devijuan nga shtegu i drejtë30. Ata do ti urrejnë paraardhësit dhe anëtarët e tyre të familjes, duke dëshiruar që fëmijët e tyre, gratë e vëllezërit si dhe të afërmit që i ofronin strehim në dunja të jenë haraç për lirim nga dënimi31. Ata do të hahen dhe diskutojnë ashpërsisht me mosbesimtarët e tjerë, të cilëve do tu mund të afrohen, duke e lutur Allahun tu japë atyre dënim shtesë32.

Ata do të lypin lehtësime nga agonitë e tyre. Lypjes së tyre ndaj engjëjve rojtarë do ti përgjigjet duke derdhur ujë të valë mbi kokat e tyre. Lutja e tyre ndaj Malikut, kujdestarit të xhehenemit, për tu dhënë fund jetëve të tyre do të injorohet plotësisht33.

Në një çast, ata do të kenë mundësinë të shohin besimtarët, çka do tua shtojë edhe më shumë mjerimin, dhe do ti lusin besimtarët për ujë apo çfarëdo që Allahu u ka dhënë atyre. Ata [besimtarët] do të përgjigjen: 

*« ... Vërtet, Allahu i ka bërë këto haram për mosbesimtarët  ata që morën fenë si humbje kohe e zbavitje, dhe që u mashtruan nga jeta e dunjasë. Pra, sot, Ne do ti harrojmë ata mu siç ata harruan takimin e kësaj Dite të tyre dhe ngaqë refuzuan porositë Tona »* [el-Araf, 50-51]

Xhehenemi është vendi më i tutshëm. Tortura e tij është më e tmerrshme se çfarëdo që mund të imagjinojmë. Ai është i shëmtuar dhe i neveritshëm përtej çdo përshkrimi, por shtegu për tek ai është i rrethuar nga dëshirat dhe joshjet mashtruese34. Megjithëkëtë, ata që seriozisht angazhohen për tiu shmangur atij, me siguri, do të jenë të shpëtuar prej tij. 

Pa dyshim, xhehenemi është një vend ku ne sduam të jemi. Ne, bile, sduam ta shijojmë aspak atë. Duam të jemi nga ata që do ta kalojnë shpejtë Siratin [Urën e varur mbi xhehenem, të cilën do të duhet ta kalojnë të gjithë ata që pohojnë të jenë besimtarë të vërtetë]. Pra, le të përpiqemi me të gjithë fuqitë që kemi për tiu shmangur atij dhe ti bëjmë dua të sinqertë Allahut të na mbrojë prej tij. Enes [radi Allahu anhu] ka transmetuar se pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka thënë:


Kur një person e lut Allahun tri herë për ta pranuar në xhenet, xheneti thotë: O Allah, pranoje atë në xhenet. Dhe, kur një person e lut Allahun tri herë për ta mbrojtur atë nga xhehenemi, xhehenemi thotë: O Allah, mbroje atë nga Zjarri35.

__________________________________________________  ______________

1 Ky punim është përpiluar duke u mbështetur me bollëk në librin e Ebu Abdilah el-Xhibeli Marifetul-Jeumi Akhir [Njohja e Ditës së Fundit]. 
2 Këto janë disa nga emrat e ferrit, të cilët gjenden në Kuran. Ata janë përshkrues për aspekte të ndryshme të torturës në xhehenem. 
3 « Ata do të banojnë aty për aq sa të jenë qiejt e toka, përveç çka do Zoti yt  » [Hud, 107] Vëreni përjashtimin që bën ky ajet. Sipas disa dijetarëve, kjo u referohet atyre besimtarëve që kanë bërë gjynahe të mëdha, për të cilat duhet të dënohen para se të hyjnë në xhenet. 
4 Kjo përmendet në hadithin e transmetuar nga Ebu Musa el-Esherij [radi Allahu anhu], shënuar nga Ebu Jala, Ibn Hibban dhe të tjerët. Është cilësuar si i vërtetë nga el-Albani [es-Sahiha, nr.2165]. 
5 *« Kur ai [xhehenemi] ti shohë ata nga larg  »* [el-Furkan, 12]. 
6 *« Ditën kur Ne ti themi xhehenemit:A u mbushe? Ai do të thotë:A ka më?* » [el-Kaf, 30]. 
7 *« Kur ai [xhehenemi] ti shohë ata nga larg, ata do ta dëgjojnë tërbimin dhe gjëmimin e tij »* [el-Furkan, 12]. 
8 Siç përmendet në hadithin e transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejre [radi Allahu anhu], shënuar nga el-Buhari, Muslim dhe të tjerët. 
9 *« Ruajeni veten dhe familjet tua nga një Zjarr, lëndë djegëse e të cilit janë njerëzit dhe gurët »* [et-Tahrim, 6]. 
10 Është transmetuar nga el-Buhari dhe Muslim nga Ebu Seid el-Khudrij [radi Allahu anhu] se ky person është Ebu Talib, xhaxhai i pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]. 
11 Siç përmendet në hadithin e transmetuar nga en-Numan bin Beshir [radi Allahu anhu], shënuar nga el-Buhari. 
12 *«  të cilin e ruajnë engjëj të ashpër, të cilët nuk i lënë pa kryer urdhrat e pranuar nga Allahu, por e bëjnë atë për çka urdhërohen »* [et-Tahrim, 6]. 
13 Siç dëshmohet në hadithin e transmetuar nga Abdullah ibn Umer [radi Allahu anhu] se pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka thënë:Kur njerëzit e xhenetit të hyjnë në të dhe njerëzit e xhehenemit të hyjnë në Zjarr, do të sillet vdekja [në formë të një dashi me brirë] dhe do të vendoset mes xhenetit dhe xhehenemit dhe do të theret. Pastaj do të bëhet njoftimi:O njerëzit e xhenetit, ju do të jetoni përgjithmonë, pa vdekje; o njerëzit e xhehenemit, ju do të jetoni përgjithmonë, pa vdekje [Buhari, Muslim dhe Ahmed]. 
14 *« Por për ata që mohojnë, do të jetë Zjarri i xhehenemit, i cili as nuk do ti vrasë ata e as nuk do tju lehtësohet atyre  »* [Faatir, 36] *« Por, ai atij do ti shmangen fatkëqijtë, të cilët do të hyjnë në Zjarrin e madh dhe do të shijojnë djegien e tij, ku as nuk do të vdesin, as nuk do të jetojnë »* [el-Ala, 11-13] 
15 Siç përmendet në hadithin e transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejre [radi Allahu anhu], shënuar nga Muslim. 
16 Siç përmendet në hadithin e transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejre [radi Allahu anhu], shënuar nga Muslim, et-Tirmidhi dhe të tjerët. 
17 Ibid. 
18 Siç përmendet në hadithin e transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejre [radi Allahu anhu], shënuar nga Ahmed, et-Tirmidhi dhe të tjerët. Është cilësuar si i vërtetë nga shejh Albani [es-Sahiha, nr.1105]. 
19 Ibid. 
20 *« Ne do ti djegim në Zjarr. Sa herë që lëkurat e tyre digjen krejtësisht, Ne do ti ndërrojmë ato me lëkura tjera, në mënyrë që ata të shijojnë dënimin »* [en-Nisa, 56]. 
21 *« Për ta sdo të ketë ushqim, përveç një bime gjembaçe e helmuese, e cila as nuk do ti ushqejë ata, as nuk do tua heqë urinë »* [el-Gashije, 6-7] *« A është më mirë xheneti, apo druri i Zekumit? Vërtet, Ne e bëmë atë sprovë për ata që bëjnë punë të këqija. Vërtet, ai është një dru që gufon nga fundi i xhehenemit. Degët e trungut të tij janë si koka dreqërish. Vërtet, ata do të hanë prej tij dhe do ti mbushin barqet e tyre me të. Pas gjithë kësaj, atyre do tu jepet ujë i valë për të pirë, kështu që kjo bëhet një përzierje [e ujit të valë dhe Zekumit në barqet e tyre] »* [es-Safat, 62-67] *« Vërtet, druri i Zekumit do të jetë ushqim për mosbesimtarët, i cili është si vaj i vluar, që do të vlojë në barqe, si vlimi i ujit përvëlues. [Do të thuhet] Kapeni dhe hidheni në mes të Zjarrit flakërues. Pastaj derdhni ujë mbi kokën e tij ujin e valuar. Shijo këtë! Vërtet, ti shtireshe si i fuqishëm, bujar! »* [ed-Dukhan, 43-49]. *« A janë këta si ata që do të banojnë përgjithmonë në Zjarr, të cilëve do tu jepet të pinë nga uji i valuar, ashtu që i shqyen zorrët e tyre? »* [Muhamed, 15]. 
22* «Në atë Ditë, ai sdo të ketë as shok e as ushqim, përveç ndyrësirës që del nga plagët »* [el-Hakkah, 36-36]. 
23 *« Ne kemi përgatitur për ata që bëjnë punë të këqija një Zjarr, muret e të cilit do ti rrethojnë ata. Dhe, nëse ata kërkojnë ndihmë, do tu jepet ujë i valuar, i cili do ti përvëlojë fytyrat e tyre. Sa pije e keqe dhe sa vendbanim i tmerrshëm! »* [el-Kehf, 29]. 
24 *« ... Atëherë, sa për ata që mohojnë, atyre do tu qepen tesha nga zjarrit... »* [el-Haxh, 19]. 
25 *« ... Këta janë ata që mohojnë Zotin e tyre! Janë ata që do të kenë pranga në qafët e tyre ... »* [er-Rad, 5]. 
26* « [Do të thuhet]:Kapeni dhe prangoseni, pastaj hidheni ne Zjarrin flakërues, pastaj lidheni me një zinxhir të gjatë shtatëdhjetë kut! Vërtet, Ai mohonte Allahun, më të madhin ... »* [el-Hakkah, 30-33]. 
27 *« Atyre do tu takojë shtroja e xhehenemit dhe mbi ta do të ketë mbulojë [nga Zjarri]. Kështu Ne i paguajmë të këqijtë »* [el-Araf, 41]. 
28 *« Sa për fatkëqijtë, ata do të jenë në Zjarr, duke rënkuar zëshëm e në vetvete ...»* [Hud, 106-107]. 
29 Siç përmendet në hadithin e transmetuar nga Abdullah bin Kajs [radi Allahu anhu], shënuar nga el-Hakim dhe verifikuar të jetë hasen [i mirë] nga shejh Albani [es-Sahiha, nr.1679]. 
30 *« Në atë ditë, fytyrat e tyre do të përmbysen në Zjarr. Ata do të thonë:Ah!, sikur ti bindeshim Allahut dhe të Dërguarit! Dhe do të thonë:Zoti ynë, vërtet, ne i dëgjuam prijësit dhe të mëdhenjtë tanë, dhe ata na devijuan nga rruga e drejtë. Zoti ynë, jepu atyre dënim të dyfishtë dhe mallkoj ata me një mallkim të madh! »* [el-Ahzab, 66-68]. 
31 *« Ndonëse atyre do tu mundësohet ta shohin njëri-tjetrin [në Ditën e Ringjalljes. Gjithkush do të shohë babanë, fëmijët dhe të afërmit, por sdo tu flasë e as sdo tu kërkojë ndihmë], krimineli do të dëshirojë të paguajë me fëmijët e tij për lirimin nga dënimi i asaj Dite, po ashtu edhe me gruan e vëllain e tij, dhe të afërmit e tij që i ofronin strehë, si dhe me tërë atë që gjendet në tokë, në mënyrë që të shpëtojë »* [el-Mearixh, 11-14]. 
32 *« Kush është më i padrejtë sesa ai që shpik kundër Allahut apo i mohon ajetet e Tij? Të tillët do ti mbërrijë hisja e tyre e caktuar [nga gjërat e mira e dunjasë], deri atëherë kur të dërguarit [engjëjt] Tanë tu vijnë për tua marrë shpirtrat dhe tu thonë:Ku janë ata që i lutnit dhe i adhuronit në vend të Allahut? Ata do të përgjigjen:Ata na lanë e u zhdukën. Dhe ata do të dëshmojnë kundër vetvetes se janë mosbesimtarë. Allahu do të thotë:Hyni në Zjarr, në shoqërinë e popujve që kaluan para jush, nga njerëzit e xhinët! Sa herë që hynë një popull i ri, e mallkon popullin paraprak, derisa të gjithë të grumbullohen në xhehenem. I pari prej tyre do ti thotë të fundit prej tyre:Zoti ynë, këta na devijuan, pra, jepu atyre dënim të dyfishtë. Ai do të thotë:Për secilin prej jush ka dënim të dyfishtë, por nuk e dini. I pari prej tyre do ti thotë të fundit prej tyre:Ju sishit më të mirë se ne, kështu që shijoni dënimin e asaj që fituat »* [el-Araf, 37-39]. 
33 *« Dhe ata do të klithin:O Malik [kujdestari i xhehenemit]! Le ta kryejë me ne Zoti yt! Ai do të thotë:Vërtet, ju do të banoni aty përgjithmonë »* [ez-Zuhruf, 77-78].
34 Shiko hadithin e transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejreh [radi Allahu anhu] rreth krijimit të xhehenemit:... Allahu e rrethoi xhehenemin me dëshira e pastaj i tha Xhibrilit ... [Ebu Daud, et-Tirmidhi dhe të tjerët. I cilësuar si i vërtetë nga shejh Albani [el-Mishkat, nr.5625]. 
35 Et-Tirmidhi, en-Nesai dhe të tjerët. I cilësuar si i vërtetë nga shejh Albani [el-Mishkat, nr.2412]. *« O Zoti ynë, na jep të mira në këtë botë dhe në ahiret, dhe na mbroj nga dënimi me Zjarr »* [el-Bekare, 201]

----------

